# Sarastro



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2016)

*Generale Sarastro*

Generale buon giorno,Ti ho letto poco,al di là di alcune esagerazioni,son contento della presenza di un UOMO all'interno di questo sito,con spina dorsale,energico,coercitivo.Benvenuto.
Credo che andremo d'accordo,spero.:up:


----------



## Ross (30 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarastro buon giorno,Ti ho letto poco,al di là di alcune esagerazioni,son contento della presenza di un UOMO all'interno di questo sito,con spina dorsale,energico,coercitivo.Benvenuto.
> Credo che andremo d'accordo,spero.:up:



E' un bazooka...senza timori di sorta. 

Ci sta sul forum uno così.

Non so perchè...mi pare il nonno di sheva. Bel soggetto in ogni caso.


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2016)

*Ross*



Ross ha detto:


> E' un bazooka...senza timori di sorta.
> 
> Ci sta sul forum uno così.
> 
> Non so perchè...mi pare il nonno di sheva. Bel soggetto in ogni caso.


Non è moderno.....ha le idee chiare.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è moderno.....ha le idee chiare.



nonché una visione romantica della vita
buongiorno


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> nonché una visione romantica della vita
> buongiorno



Soldato,buon giorno al cazzo.Adesso si cambia,basta non siamo al teatro,lei è una donna?giusto?quindi mi dia del lei,e nessuna ironia.Si ritenga punita,cazzo.


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2016)

Ho qualche dubbio sulla sua identità, ma ci sta qualcuno che sparigli un po' le discussioni, permettendo di discutere su altri piani, creando e seminando punti di vista diversi e dubbi.


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2016)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Ho qualche dubbio sulla sua identità, ma ci sta qualcuno che sparigli un po' le discussioni, permettendo di discutere su altri piani, creando e seminando punti di vista diversi e dubbi.


Soldato danny,quale ardire?chi cazzo ti credi di essere?ritieniti punito,cazzo.Segnalerò il tuo comportamento al generale.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Soldato,buon giorno al cazzo.Adesso si cambia,basta non siamo al teatro,lei è una donna?giusto?quindi mi dia del lei,e nessuna ironia.Si ritenga punita,cazzo.


Signorsì signor capitano.
Segnali pure il mio caso al generale 
:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Signorsì signor capitano.
> Segnali pure il mio caso al generale
> :rotfl:


Per adesso resterà una cosa fra me e lei,che in quanto donna lei è un essere inferiore.Chiaro?
Soldato matra,io poco concepisco la presenza delle donne nella società civile,ancora meno nell'esercito.
Purtroppo sento parlare di parità,parità sto cazzo soldato.
Lei asseconderà con soffusa gioia le mie ore notturne soldato,e si ritenga contenta.
Adesso soldato,porti la colazione al generale che sta arrivando,catechizzi gli altri soldati di razza inferiore,petto in fuori e culo a pecora,può andare.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per adesso resterà una cosa fra me e lei,che in quanto donna lei è un essere inferiore.Chiaro?
> Soldato matra,io poco concepisco la presenza delle donne nella società civile,ancora meno nell'esercito.
> Purtroppo sento parlare di parità,parità sto cazzo soldato.
> Lei asseconderà con soffusa gioia le mie ore notturne soldato,e si ritenga contenta.
> Adesso soldato,porti la colazione al generale che sta arrivando,catechizzi gli altri soldati di razza inferiore,petto in fuori e culo a pecora,può andare.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

volevo dire..

Signorsì Signor Capitone...ehm capitano


----------



## Falcor (30 Maggio 2016)

Primo caporal maggiore Falcor presente.

Io ho creduto da subito nelle potenzialità del generale. Finalmente uno cazzuto.

Questo ti mena e ti manda a fanculo in tre lingue mica pizza e fichi


----------



## sarastro (30 Maggio 2016)

*troppo onore*

Be', proprio non me l'aspettavo che mi dedicaste una discussione, grazie, siete spiritosi. 
Leggo che diversi di voi hanno dubbi sulla mia identità, e sospettano che io sia un tizio che conoscete già sotto mentite spoglie. Non è così. Se volete parlarne in privato, mi scrivete e chiariamo.


----------



## oscuro (30 Maggio 2016)

*Si*



Falcor ha detto:


> Primo caporal maggiore Falcor presente.
> 
> Io ho creduto da subito nelle potenzialità del generale. Finalmente uno cazzuto.
> 
> Questo ti mena e ti manda a fanculo in tre lingue mica pizza e fichi



Caporal maggiore,lei sarà gli occhi del generale,confido sul suo operato.
A lei assegno il compito di fare capire alle donne del forum di stare al loro posto,devono solo assecondare gli uomini del forum,non devono dissentire.CHIARO?


----------



## Ecate (30 Maggio 2016)

A me non ricorda Sheva proprio per nulla
uno dei motivi è che nei suoi post , a differenza che in quelli di Sheva, non intravedo in sottofondo intenzioni di captatio benevolentiae


----------



## MariLea (30 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> *E' un bazooka...senza timori di sorta.
> *
> *Ci sta sul forum uno così.
> *
> Non so perchè...mi pare il nonno di sheva. Bel soggetto in ogni caso.


Concordo con le frasi in grassetto :up:
Sulla terza dissento, sia perché il nick Sarastro già denota una certa cultura musicale, poi è intelligente mentre sheva non era nemmeno furbo e lo ha confermato nel finale travolgente... anche il fatto che sia una voce fuori dal coro, come dice giustamente Ecate... ecc ecc...

Ross, come fa uno di 60 anni ad essere nonno di un 24enne?  :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (30 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Ross, come fa uno di 60 anni ad essere nonno di un 24enne?  :rotfl:


Non porre limiti alla provvidenza...


----------



## MariLea (30 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non porre limiti alla provvidenza...


Ammetto di essere una capra in matematica.... però :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (30 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Ammetto di essere una capra in matematica.... però :rotfl:


Mia zia è diventata nonna a 40 anni, quindi a 60 sarà nonna di una ventenne... Ci sta!!!


----------



## Falcor (30 Maggio 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caporal maggiore,lei sarà gli occhi del generale,confido sul suo operato.
> A lei assegno il compito di fare capire alle donne del forum di stare al loro posto,devono solo assecondare gli uomini del forum,non devono dissentire.CHIARO?


Pronto a eseguire i suoi ordini capitano. Anzi iniziamo subito.
 [MENTION=6621]MaiLea[/MENTION] fila in cucina a cucinare pasta e patate
 [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] obbedisci a tuo marito oscuro in tutto e per tutto
 [MENTION=5556]Nicka[/MENTION] tu escile 
 [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] smettila di andare a pranzo coi vecchi del forum e ama solo tuo marito 
 [MENTION=5759]banshee[/MENTION] tu sei perfetta così
 [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION] metti delle bretelle e inizia ad esser figo
 [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION] smetti di scaricare giochi sul mio smartphone che poi nemmeno ci giochi


----------



## MariLea (30 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mia zia è diventata nonna a 40 anni, quindi a 60 sarà nonna di una ventenne... Ci sta!!!


nzomma...  nonno a 18, figlio a 18 ed un nipote di 24...  :carneval:


----------



## Falcor (30 Maggio 2016)

Se uno fa un figlio a 18 anni e a sua volta il figlio fa un figlio a 18 anni, si diventa nonni a 36 anni e a 60 anni si ha un nipote di 24


----------



## MariLea (30 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Pronto a eseguire i suoi ordini capitano. Anzi iniziamo subito.
> @_MaiLea_ fila in cucina a cucinare pasta e patate
> @_Fiammetta_ obbedisci a tuo marito oscuro in tutto e per tutto
> @_Nicka_ tu escile
> ...


Falcoruccio caro, per questa sera ho già preparato le salsicce al sugo  dici che non piaceranno al generale?


----------



## MariLea (30 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Se uno fa un figlio a 18 anni e a sua volta il figlio fa un figlio a 18 anni, si diventa nonni a 36 anni e a 60 anni si ha un nipote di 24


non copiare i miei calcoli e studia!


----------



## Falcor (30 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Falcoruccio caro, per questa sera ho già preparato le salsicce al sugo  dici che non piaceranno al generale?


Magari si dai, io stasera hamburger.

Comunque mi ricordo di quella missione in Cambogia dove con delle salsicce al sugo ho ucciso dei miliziani nemici.

Chissà il generale quanti aneddoti potrebbe raccontarci a riguardo :rotfl:


----------



## danny (30 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Concordo con le frasi in grassetto :up:
> Sulla terza dissento, sia perché il nick Sarastro già denota una certa cultura musicale, poi è intelligente mentre sheva non era nemmeno furbo e lo ha confermato nel finale travolgente... anche il fatto che sia una voce fuori dal coro, come dice giustamente Ecate... ecc ecc...
> 
> Ross, come fa uno di 60 anni ad essere nonno di un 24enne?  :rotfl:


Ho pensato anch'io alla scelta del nick. Particolare, direi.


----------



## Ross (30 Maggio 2016)

[MENTION=6621]MaiLea[/MENTION] : già il fratellozzo ha risposto adeguatamente al dubbio circa l'eventuale nipotame del sergente maggiore.

A me stanno crescendo le bretelle...fa bene frequentare gente cazzuta come sarastro. 

Semina testosterone agli angoli del forum e ufficiale Ross apprezza!


----------



## MariLea (30 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Magari si dai, io stasera hamburger.
> 
> Comunque mi ricordo di quella missione in Cambogia dove con delle salsicce al sugo ho ucciso dei miliziani nemici.
> 
> Chissà il generale quanti aneddoti potrebbe raccontarci a riguardo :rotfl:


con la tua cucina hai voglia ad uccidere nemici :rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (30 Maggio 2016)

danny ha detto:


> Ho pensato anch'io alla scelta del nick. Particolare, direi.


Molto particolare infatti. A me ricorda un utente che andò via nello stesso periodo che mi son ritirata anch'io, gli ho scritto in privato "questa faccia non mi è nuova" alla Totò  e la sua risposta è stata così spontanea e aperta che mi son convinta che è davvero "nuovo"


----------



## MariLea (30 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> @_MaiLea_ : già il fratellozzo ha risposto adeguatamente al dubbio circa l'eventuale nipotame del sergente maggiore.
> 
> A me stanno crescendo le bretelle...fa bene frequentare gente cazzuta come sarastro.
> 
> Semina testosterone agli angoli del forum e ufficiale Ross apprezza!


Il tuo fratellozzo ha copiato il compitino che avevo fatto con la calcolatrice e postato un attimo prima 

Mi fa piacerissimo che ti stiano crescendo le bretelle figliuolo, frequentare gente cazzuta fa bene a tutti ed evita l'appiattimento.... :up:


----------



## Ecate (30 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Molto particolare infatti. A me ricorda un utente che andò via nello stesso periodo che mi son ritirata anch'io, gli ho scritto in privato "questa faccia non mi è nuova" alla Totò  e la sua risposta è stata così spontanea e aperta che mi son convinta che è davvero "nuovo"


A me ricorda Ryoga ma non perché sospetto siano la stessa persona, solo perché è l'esatto opposto


----------



## MariLea (30 Maggio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> A me ricorda Ryoga ma non perché sospetto siano la stessa persona, solo perché è l'esatto opposto


Ryoga non credo di averlo mai letto, non saprei...
Comunque la scrittura è un po' come le impronte digitali, ci distingue tutti, e studiando attentamente si riconosce, questione di tempo :sonar:
Poi, a proposito degli opposti, credo che un provocatore possa fingersi un agnellino, ma il contrario non è facile per niente.


----------



## Ecate (30 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Ryoga non credo di averlo mai letto, non saprei...
> Comunque *la scrittura è un po' come le impronte digitali*, ci distingue tutti, e studiando attentamente si riconosce, questione di tempo :sonar:
> Poi, a proposito degli opposti, credo che un provocatore possa fingersi un agnellino, ma il contrario non è facile per niente.


Vero! Bella immagine
Non gli assomigliava per nulla neanche nella scrittura, a me era sembrato incarnare ciò che, delle magnifiche sorti progressive, a  sarastro non torna (e per certi aspetti non torna neanche a me)


----------



## Nobody (31 Maggio 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> A me ricorda Ryoga ma non perché sospetto siano la stessa persona,* solo perché è l'esatto opposto*


dici?


----------



## banshee (31 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Pronto a eseguire i suoi ordini capitano. Anzi iniziamo subito.
> @_MaiLea_ fila in cucina a cucinare pasta e patate
> @_Fiammetta_ obbedisci a tuo marito oscuro in tutto e per tutto
> @_Nicka_ tu escile
> ...


Falcoruccio :bacissimo:


----------



## Nicka (31 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Falcoruccio :bacissimo:


Io che gli devo dire?


----------



## Nicka (31 Maggio 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Ryoga non credo di averlo mai letto, non saprei...
> Comunque la scrittura è un po' come le impronte digitali, ci distingue tutti, e studiando attentamente si riconosce, questione di tempo :sonar:
> Poi, a proposito degli opposti, credo che un provocatore possa fingersi un agnellino, ma il contrario non è facile per niente.


Praticamente Sarastro consiglia le mazze ferrate,  Ryoga elargiva baci e abbracci e tvb a chiunque, pure se lo mandavi affanculo.
Preferisco le mazze ferrate...


----------



## banshee (31 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io che gli devo dire?


dire niente, escile! :carneval:


----------



## banshee (31 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Praticamente Sarastro consiglia le mazze ferrate,  Ryoga elargiva baci e abbracci e tvb a chiunque, pure se lo mandavi affanculo.
> Preferisco le mazze ferrate...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (31 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> dire niente, escile! :carneval:


Le ho uscite... E mo?!


----------



## Falcor (31 Maggio 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> dire niente, escile! :carneval:





Nicka ha detto:


> Le ho uscite... E mo?!


Conta uscirle sul forum


----------



## Ross (31 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Conta uscirle sul forum


Come mi stanno le bretelle? 

Ho comprato pure la camicia...


----------



## Falcor (31 Maggio 2016)

Eh rossettino, sei poco credibile in bretelle. Bisogna saperle portare :rotfl::rotfl:
 [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION] che ne pensi?


----------



## Tulipmoon (31 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Eh rossettino, sei poco credibile in bretelle. Bisogna saperle portare :rotfl::rotfl:
> @_Tulipmoon_ che ne pensi?





 queste non contano rossellino...scusa:carneval:


----------



## Ross (31 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Eh rossettino, sei poco credibile in bretelle. Bisogna saperle portare :rotfl::rotfl:
> @_Tulipmoon_ che ne pensi?





Tulipmoon ha detto:


> queste non contano rossellino...scusa:carneval:


Assassini! Così mi fate tornare indietro...ero arrivato quasi a poter interloquire con iclif da pari e voi mi buttate giù! Ero quasi un vero duro, magari entro stasera mi spuntava pure la cravatta. 


Ho il morale a pezzi adesso...però mi sembra di ricordare che alle donne piacesse, anzi...la compagnia femminile sul forum non mancava quando ero 'mister slow depression'...


----------



## Tulipmoon (31 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Assassini! Così mi fate tornare indietro...ero arrivato quasi a poter interloquire con iclif da pari e voi mi buttate giù! Ero quasi un vero duro, magari entro stasera mi spuntava pure la cravatta.
> 
> 
> Ho il morale a pezzi adesso...però mi sembra di ricordare che alle donne piacesse, anzi...la compagnia femminile sul forum non mancava quando ero 'mister slow depression'...




sorry....:mexican:
:rotfl::rotfl:è una tattica come un'altra...ma se lo dici così pubblico magari passi male....ma passando per uno stronzo magari ti crescono le bretelle da vero macho!!


----------



## Nicka (31 Maggio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Conta uscirle sul forum





Spoiler


----------



## Falcor (31 Maggio 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Assassini! Così mi fate tornare indietro...ero arrivato quasi a poter interloquire con iclif da pari e voi mi buttate giù! Ero quasi un vero duro, magari entro stasera mi spuntava pure la cravatta.


Non esagerare ora, per la cravatta devi fare almeno due combattimenti mortali a mani nude o prendere a sberle una donna.


----------



## Falcor (31 Maggio 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Spoiler


Pensavo tu le avessi più piccole e più pelose. Hai passato la prova costume


----------



## Ecate (31 Maggio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> dici?


Sì sì! Facci caso!!!!
Uno si sarebbe fatto torturare pur di non attribuirsi una cosa primitiva
Upper class ma con gusti popolari (Tex dei Litfiba :unhappy: per dirne una)
faceva capriole carpiate per piacere
L'altro con estrema disinvoltura dice cose tremendamente impopolari
È fiero di aver nuotato a farfalla nel degrado umano ma è decisamente colto e raffinato
Se non riesce a star sulle palle si fa delle domande
:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2016)

*Si*

I "compagni" del forum hanno"parcheggiato" il "camerata"Sarastro.
Missione compiuta.
Come volevasi dimostrare....
Prossimo Obbiettivo sensibile:Ilfascistone"capitano Oscuro"
Controindicazioni:Il capitano Oscuro...vi conta i peli del culo ad uno ad uno...fatevi bene i vostri conti...!
"Compagni che sbagliate"il mio fiato è dietro il vostro culo...


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> I "compagni" del forum hanno"parcheggiato" il "camerata"Sarastro.
> Missione compiuta.
> Come volevasi dimostrare....
> Prossimo Obbiettivo sensibile:Ilfascistone"capitano Oscuro"
> ...


Oscuro come tu possa paragonarti a sarastro a me è incomprensibile 
Io sono una di quelle che ha gioito per il fatto che si sia cancellato e direi che non sono una compagna e direi che questo c'entra poco. Per quel che mi riguarda nulla.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Giugno 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> I "compagni" del forum hanno"parcheggiato" il "camerata"Sarastro.
> Missione compiuta.
> Come volevasi dimostrare....
> Prossimo Obbiettivo sensibile:Ilfascistone"capitano Oscuro"
> ...


Sarastro ci ha lasciati per sua libera scelta.. Oscuro...

E io personalmente gli riconosco la sua libera scelta di uscire...

Non voglio minimamente pensare che è uscito come un bambino a cui non sono state fatte le coccole

Sarebbe disonorevole prima di tutto x lui


----------



## ologramma (3 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sarastro ci ha lasciati per sua libera scelta.. Oscuro...
> 
> E io personalmente gli *riconosco la sua libera scelta di uscire*...
> 
> ...


tanto libera non mi è sembrata  tutti gli si sono rivolti contro mi dispiace solo non abbia raccontato il proseguo della sua vita mi è sembrato che fosse rimasto vedovo , quindi non poteva avere altre problematiche da raccontare?


----------



## perplesso (3 Giugno 2016)

Non credo che Sarastro sia andato via per l'opera del politicamente corretto.    non vedo nemmeno personale adeguato alla bisogna.

non c'è dubbio che Sarastro abbia messo del sale su qualche ferita aperta.   ma lui dice di non poter tollerare quello che ha scritto Nobody.     tutto sommato ha mostrato di essere coerente.

non so se ci possa ripensare, nel caso sa come trovarci.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Giugno 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> tanto libera non mi è sembrata  tutti gli si sono rivolti contro mi dispiace solo non abbia raccontato il proseguo della sua vita mi è sembrato che fosse rimasto vedovo , quindi non poteva avere altre problematiche da raccontare?


... La prima cosa che gli ho scritto quando è entrato, è che non doveva aspettarsi medaglie..

E vivere seguendo propri principi e aspettandosi però medaglie, prepara alle delusioni


----------



## ologramma (3 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ... La prima cosa che gli ho scritto quando è entrato, è che non doveva aspettarsi medaglie..
> 
> E vivere seguendo propri principi e aspettandosi però medaglie, prepara alle delusioni


 ma lui non si aspettava medaglie voleva solo dire la sua e criticato da qualcuno diceva che chi era contrario bastava astenersi sia dal leggerlo e sia  scrivendogli , e mi sembra che non sia arretrato di un passo ma la rottura di palle è continuata e quindi si è fatto da parte lui .
Non so se era un personaggio costruito ma dato che si avvicinava di più alla mia eta che voi  mi ritrovavo in molti sui giudizi e pensare che siamo noi che abbiamo aiutato le donne alla loro rivoluzione del 68  voi siete la conseguenza delle nostre scelte


----------



## Skorpio (3 Giugno 2016)

*...*



ologramma ha detto:


> ma lui non si aspettava medaglie voleva solo dire la sua e criticato da qualcuno diceva che chi era contrario bastava astenersi sia dal leggerlo e sia  scrivendogli , e mi sembra che non sia arretrato di un passo ma la rottura di palle è continuata e quindi si è fatto da parte lui .
> Non so se era un personaggio costruito ma dato che si avvicinava di più alla mia eta che voi  mi ritrovavo in molti sui giudizi e pensare che siamo noi che abbiamo aiutato le donne alla loro rivoluzione del 68  voi siete la conseguenza delle nostre scelte


Io ho letto una dinamica molto precisa nello scazzo che poi ha generato la sua uscita.........


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Oscuro come tu possa paragonarti a sarastro a me è incomprensibile
> Io sono una di quelle che ha gioito per il fatto che si sia cancellato e direi che non sono una compagna e direi che questo c'entra poco. Per quel che mi riguarda nulla.


Farfalla,mi riferivo ai "compagni"del forum,non a te.
Loro sanno a chi mi riferisco e perchè...


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



ologramma ha detto:


> tanto libera non mi è sembrata  tutti gli si sono rivolti contro mi dispiace solo non abbia raccontato il proseguo della sua vita mi è sembrato che fosse rimasto vedovo , quindi non poteva avere altre problematiche da raccontare?


A me piaceva, anche se ha scritto cose molto discutibili.
Secondo me era uno interessante,ma si sa...quanto tocchi certe questioni qui dentro....ti ritrovi ex 68 inne attaccate al culo...e non te le scrolli più.
D'altronde...9 anni qui dentro..non sono mica novizio...


----------



## Foglia (3 Giugno 2016)

*mah....*

Io dico che un forum è fatto (anche) per questo. Uno resta se gli va di restare. A me ad esempio serve tantissimo, e apprezzo tutti, davvero, dal primo all'ultimo. Ma non perché mi trovi con tutti. Ma perché come è la vita... questo è il forum. Con la differenza che qui si è più liberi di prendere tutto con la dovuta leggerezza. E in questo senso, in questa ottica, con questa "leggerezza".... bè, apprezzo pure chi non apprezzo, in verità molto pochi 

Ora non so come la pensi in punto sarastro.... io non lo condividevo, ma lo leggevo. Fino a quando di violenza si parla in maniera non violenta, si può non condividere, ma se ne parla.

Per il resto, non credo se ne sia andato per la posizione "estremista" di alcuni. E poi magari torna. Confessovi che ci sono state un paio di occasioni in cui - interventi dei "pochi" di cui sopra (leggasi di coloro che non apprezzo) - mi hanno fatto cascare un po' le palle che non ho. Facendomi valutare l'idea di leggere e basta, ovvero diminuire gli interventi. Ma poi (fatte le dovute riflessioni che potevano essermi utili) mi sono giustamente detta: mi va di restare e scrivere, se mi va? Si. E il resto? Chissenefrega


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> I "compagni" del forum hanno"parcheggiato" il "camerata"Sarastro.
> Missione compiuta.
> Come volevasi dimostrare....
> Prossimo Obbiettivo sensibile:Ilfascistone"capitano Oscuro"
> ...


Ooohh marito, ma non ce lo sai che tu moglie è compagna :singleeye::rotfl:
se vuoi il divorzio forumistico fammi sapere :rotfl:
sulla questione sarastro ho già dato non vorrei ripetermi, inutilmente 
buondi bella gente !!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me piaceva, anche se ha scritto cose molto discutibili.
> Secondo me era uno interessante,ma si sa...quanto tocchi certe questioni qui dentro....ti ritrovi ex 68 inne attaccate al culo...e non te le scrolli più.
> D'altronde...9 anni qui dentro..non sono mica novizio...


No vabbè nel 68 non militavo da alcuna parte :rotfl:


----------



## Ecate (3 Giugno 2016)

Premesso che il razzismo e gli estremismi sono sempre da condannare, mi è dispiaciuto che si sia tirato fuori il fascismo (pure l'isis) nel momento in cui si sono percepite posizioni politiche diverse.
È superfluo ma lo dico lo stesso: non mi riferisco a farfalla


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oscuro come tu possa paragonarti a sarastro a me è incomprensibile
> Io sono una di quelle che ha gioito per il fatto che si sia cancellato e direi che non sono una compagna e direi che questo c'entra poco. Per quel che mi riguarda nulla.


ho letto poco e quel poco mi pareva lontano dalle mie idee ma mi chiedo sempre cosa ci sia da gioire quando qualcuno si cancella.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Premesso che il razzismo e gli estremismi sono sempre da condannare, mi è dispiaciuto che si sia tirato fuori il fascismo (pure l'isis) nel momento in cui si sono percepite posizioni politiche diverse.
> È superfluo ma lo dico lo stesso: non mi riferisco a farfalla


A me è dispiaciuto ma l'ho gia scritto che certi concetti che peraltro condivido (così Oscuro capisce che non sono una compagna ) sono stati offuscati totalmente dal discorso "donna". Altrimenti credo che anche a me sarebbe piaciuto confrontarmi


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io dico che un forum è fatto (anche) per questo. Uno resta se gli va di restare. A me ad esempio serve tantissimo, e apprezzo tutti, davvero, dal primo all'ultimo. Ma non perché mi trovi con tutti. Ma perché come è la vita... questo è il forum. Con la differenza che qui si è più liberi di prendere tutto con la dovuta leggerezza. E in questo senso, in questa ottica, con questa "leggerezza".... bè, apprezzo pure chi non apprezzo, in verità molto pochi
> 
> Ora non so come la pensi in punto sarastro.... io non lo condividevo, ma lo leggevo. Fino a quando di violenza si parla in maniera non violenta, si può non condividere, ma se ne parla.
> 
> Per il resto, non credo se ne sia andato per la posizione "estremista" di alcuni. E poi magari torna. Confessovi che ci sono state un paio di occasioni in cui - interventi dei "pochi" di cui sopra (leggasi di coloro che non apprezzo) - mi hanno fatto cascare un po' le palle che non ho. Facendomi valutare l'idea di leggere e basta, ovvero diminuire gli interventi. Ma poi (fatte le dovute riflessioni che potevano essermi utili) mi sono giustamente detta: mi va di restare e scrivere, se mi va? Si. E il resto? Chissenefrega


è anche vero che cancellarsi è un atto esagerato soprattutto se sei una persona che vuole esprimere idee forti


----------



## Ecate (3 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me è dispiaciuto ma l'ho gia scritto che certi concetti che peraltro condivido (così Oscuro capisce che non sono una compagna ) sono stati offuscati totalmente dal discorso "donna". Altrimenti credo che anche a me sarebbe piaciuto confrontarmi



Io pensavo che pian piano l'avremmo ricondotto alla ragione, come abbiamo fatto con pazzesco, che obtorto collo ha più o meno accettato di ridistribuire le responsabilità nella sua storia... Peccato che poi è sparito


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Premesso che il razzismo e gli estremismi sono sempre da condannare, mi è dispiaciuto che si sia tirato fuori il fascismo (pure l'isis) nel momento in cui si sono percepite posizioni politiche diverse.
> È superfluo ma lo dico lo stesso: non mi riferisco a farfalla


fascista è usato un po' come troia....cerchi un'offesa pare venga in mente quello:singleeye:


----------



## Ecate (3 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> è anche vero che cancellarsi è un atto esagerato soprattutto se sei una persona che vuole esprimere idee forti


Per me è stata l'unica mossa che lo ha fatto apparire poco credibile, pensa un po' 
Prendersela per quello che ha detto nobody mi è sembrata veramente una cosa bislacca
Difendere l'onore di qualcuno che un altro ha offeso conoscendolo solo da un tuo racconto mi pare surreale


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Per me è stata l'unica mossa che lo ha fatto apparire poco credibile, pensa un po'
> *Prendersela per quello che ha detto nobody mi è sembrata veramente una cosa bislacca*
> Difendere l'onore di qualcuno che un altro ha offeso conoscendolo solo da un tuo racconto mi pare surreale


sono d'accordo con te


----------



## Foglia (3 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> è anche vero che cancellarsi è un atto esagerato soprattutto se sei una persona che vuole esprimere idee forti


E' un forum, comunque . Al massimo ci si reiscrive.

Diversamente uno può legittimamente valutare che questo posto non fa per lui, e andarsene come e quando più gli aggrada.

Leggerezza, da tutte le parti. E' per questo che non condivido chi non ne usa, verso un po' tutti. Poi il momento "storto" capita, eh. L'importante è non prendere sempre tutto come una "missione".... non so se mi spiego. Ciascuno ha comunque i suoi limiti.

Credo che a volte - nel sentirsi "missionari" - si sia più violenti nel propagandare la non violenza di chi la contempla come propria scelta. Ma questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## Ecate (3 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> fascista è usato un po' come troia....cerchi un'offesa pare venga in mente quello:singleeye:


Infatti quello che mi rode è il logoramento semantico che ne deriva


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> *E' un forum, comunque* . *Al massimo ci si reiscrive.*
> 
> *Diversamente uno può legittimamente valutare che questo posto non fa per lui, e andarsene come e quando più gli aggrada.*
> 
> ...


ah, beh , certo.


----------



## Foglia (3 Giugno 2016)

*Minerva ed Ecate*

Vi quoto in toto


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2016)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ooohh marito, ma non ce lo sai che tu moglie è compagna :singleeye::rotfl:
> se vuoi il divorzio forumistico fammi sapere :rotfl:
> sulla questione sarastro ho già dato non vorrei ripetermi, inutilmente
> buondi bella gente !!!!


Ma tu sei una compagna sana.Io sono un fascistone sano.
Discorso diverso,qui dentro....ci son quelli che i Nar erano assassini,i brigatisti compagni che sbagliavano....!
Comq l'utenza media....,quella che agisce con la cultura sinistroidie della vecchia nomenclatura di sinistra,alle spalle e dietro el fila....... ha"parcheggiato"il cameratA Sarastro.
Ma "al capitono Oscuro nn lo buttano in culo di sicuro":up:


----------



## Skorpio (3 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Foglia ha detto:


> E' un forum, comunque . Al massimo ci si reiscrive.
> 
> Diversamente uno può legittimamente valutare che questo posto non fa per lui, e andarsene come e quando più gli aggrada.
> 
> ...


Bello il discorso del "missionario/a"..

Mi piace..


----------



## banshee (3 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Per me è stata l'unica mossa che lo ha fatto apparire poco credibile, pensa un po'
> Prendersela per quello che ha detto nobody mi è sembrata veramente una cosa bislacca
> Difendere l'onore di qualcuno che un altro ha offeso conoscendolo solo da un tuo racconto mi pare surreale


quoto!!! ( e 3 :singleeye l'ho trovato un motivo molto pretestuoso....


----------



## Foglia (3 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Bello il discorso del "missionario/a"..
> 
> Mi piace..


Ma sì... davvero a volte ci si prende troppo sul serio.  Tu pensa che comunque ho visto qui dentro gente approvare chi ti manda affanculo, o ti dà i voti come a scuola. E ti ho già detto tutto


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2016)

*Bans*



banshee ha detto:


> quoto!!! ( e 3 :singleeye l'ho trovato un motivo molto pretestuoso....


Il camerata "nob"pagherà salatamente il suo non essere allineato....!
O ci si allinea...o i comapagni....


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il camerata "nob"pagherà salatamente il suo non essere allineato....!
> O ci si allinea...o i comapagni....


Ammetto che questa volta non ti seguo


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma tu sei una compagna sana.Io sono un fascistone sano.
> Discorso diverso,qui dentro....ci son quelli che i Nar erano assassini,i brigatisti compagni che sbagliavano....!
> Comq l'utenza media....,quella che agisce con la cultura sinistroidie della vecchia nomenclatura di sinistra,alle spalle e dietro el fila....... ha"parcheggiato"il cameratA Sarastro.
> Ma "al capitono Oscuro nn lo buttano in culo di sicuro":up:


Sono lieta che non vuoi la separazione 

non  ho mai seguito qui eventuali discorsi sul terrorismo in Italia ma credo che tutti si sia concordi nel condannarlo m senza se e senza ma come ogni forma estrema di violenza 
l'unico che appenderei ogni tanto a testa in giù ( per i piedi ) è Perplesso ma lui sa che politicamente parlando con me è "guerra"  aperta


----------



## Skorpio (3 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Foglia ha detto:


> Ma sì... davvero a volte ci si prende troppo sul serio.  Tu pensa che comunque ho visto qui dentro gente approvare chi ti manda affanculo, o ti dà i voti come a scuola. E ti ho già detto tutto


Non voglio pensare ai voti... Tra pochi giorni è tempo di pagelle, e mi sento male al solo pensiero di come sarà la mia.....


----------



## banshee (3 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il camerata "nob"pagherà salatamente il suo non essere allineato....!
> O ci si allinea...o i comapagni....


uh carino Bans! mi piace


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Per me è stata l'unica mossa che lo ha fatto apparire poco credibile, pensa un po'
> Prendersela per quello che ha detto nobody mi è sembrata veramente una cosa bislacca
> Difendere l'onore di qualcuno che un altro ha offeso conoscendolo solo da un tuo racconto mi pare surreale


La penso anche io così


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Per me è stata l'unica mossa c*he lo ha fatto apparire poco credibile*, pensa un po'
> Prendersela per quello che ha detto nobody mi è sembrata veramente una cosa bislacca
> Difendere l'onore di qualcuno che un altro ha offeso conoscendolo solo da un tuo racconto mi pare surreale


Eh sì.
Io l'ho trovato poco credibile per altri aspetti, prima.
Molte delle cose che diceva sembravano tratte dalla lettura online di testi sull'argomento. 
Più che altro mi ha stupito l'entrare a gamba tesa in un forum e parlare coscientemente di argomenti che tutti sappiamo che possono scatenare polemiche e suscitare reazioni scomposte in alcuni, tra l'altro in un thread già iniziato e che riguardava ben altre tematiche.
E' come se a un matrimonio si imbucasse uno sconosciuto che anziché conversare di argomenti adeguati alla situazione cominciasse a distribuire santini elettorali. Prima o poi qualcuno che non gradisce il gesto lo si trova e... ma forse era proprio questo lo spirito di Sarastro.
Tra l'altro il tipo conosceva Mozart, aveva esordito dicendo subito "Non sono fascista", scriveva bene, conosceva arti marziali moderne (Systema) pur essendo un po' agé.
In me ha lasciato più di un dubbio inizialmente, ma io sono diffidente per carattere.
Però gli riconosco di aver donato un po' di vitalità al forum e di aver portato certe argomentazioni su cui è stato interessante approfondire.


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2016)

Ma quindi Sarastro era un troll?


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ma quindi Sarastro era un troll?


Temo nessuno potrà mai dirlo con certezza.


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2016)

*SI*



Alessandra ha detto:


> Ma quindi Sarastro era un troll?


Era un militare e di destra....non andava bene a prescindere.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Alessandra ha detto:


> Ma quindi Sarastro era un troll?


Secondo me no
Se era un troll non poteva reagire cosi, secondo me


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Skorpio ha detto:


> Secondo me no
> Se era un troll non poteva reagire cosi, secondo me


A mio avviso ha scritto cose molto discutibili...ma con educazione.
Si è beccato del fascista e tanto altro...
Qui dento gente sfacciatamente di sinistra...scrive il cazzo che gli pare...senza che l'utenza media faccia nulla...!Purtroppo avevo scritto che sarebbe finito male...da quando Sarastro ha scritto che era un militare....ma certo il solito culo di oscuro...mentre invece è ben altro...


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2016)

Si, ha scritto cose discutibili ma sempre ponendosi in modo garbato. Uno un po' vecchia scuola.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Giugno 2016)

*...*



oscuro ha detto:


> A mio avviso ha scritto cose molto discutibili...ma con educazione.
> Si è beccato del fascista e tanto altro...
> Qui dento gente sfacciatamente di sinistra...scrive il cazzo che gli pare...senza che l'utenza media faccia nulla...!Purtroppo avevo scritto che sarebbe finito male...da quando Sarastro ha scritto che era un militare....ma certo il solito culo di oscuro...mentre invece è ben altro...


Ho riletto in verità il passaggio 3 volte... E sinceramente non credo il problema che lo ha inquietato sia a livello politico....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> A mio avviso ha scritto cose molto discutibili...ma con educazione.
> Si è beccato del fascista e tanto altro...
> Qui dento gente sfacciatamente di sinistra...scrive il cazzo che gli pare...senza che l'utenza media faccia nulla...!Purtroppo avevo scritto che sarebbe finito male...da quando Sarastro ha scritto che era un militare....ma certo il solito culo di oscuro...mentre invece è ben altro...



oscuro, su.
da dove ti deriva questa necessità di preoccuparti per un troll di quart'ordine?

questa è l'ora senza pari, questa è l'ora del


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Alessandra ha detto:


> Si, ha scritto cose discutibili ma sempre ponendosi in modo garbato. Uno un po' vecchia scuola.


Quando ha scritto di essere un ex militare,ha decretato la sua fine....
Molto sprovveduto.....troppo in buona fede.
Se avesse scritto di essere stato un"figlio dell amore eterno in preda ai fumi delle canne con il tatuaggio della falce e martello"sarebbe stato accolto diversamente....


----------



## banshee (3 Giugno 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> oscuro, su.
> da dove ti deriva questa necessità di preoccuparti per un troll di quart'ordine?
> 
> questa è l'ora senza pari, questa è l'ora del



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

#campariaddicted #èsempreloradelcampari #missmatraregna


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2016)

*SI*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> oscuro, su.
> da dove ti deriva questa necessità di preoccuparti per un troll di quart'ordine?
> 
> questa è l'ora senza pari, questa è l'ora del


A me preoccupano i compagni che agiscono sottobosco....:rotfl:altro che campari...per loro saranno cazzi amari.


----------



## banshee (3 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando ha scritto di essere un ex militare,ha decretato la sua fine....
> Molto sprovveduto.....troppo in buona fede.
> Se avesse scritto di essere stato un"*figlio dell amore eterno* in preda ai fumi delle canne con il tatuaggio della falce e martello"sarebbe stato accolto diversamente....



"patate, piZelli, tutta roba della terra un sacco buona no?"


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Secondo me no
> Se era un troll non poteva reagire cosi, secondo me


Dietro la tastiera ci può essere chiunque, ma c'è sempre una persona.
Sarastro potrebbe essere sì un militare vecchio stampo, ma anche un ragazzo in vena di facezie o una donna che voleva sondare la questione proponendo un cliché maschile.
Chi può dirlo?
Quello che conta alla fine è solo quello che uno scrive, è su quello che si dovrebbe argomentare.
Poi sta a noi aderire o meno alla credibilità di un nick per come si presenta.
Se vogliamo crederci, bene. Altrimenti, pazienza. In merito tutte le opinioni sono lecite.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando ha scritto di essere un ex militare,ha decretato la sua fine....
> Molto sprovveduto.....troppo in buona fede.
> Se avesse scritto di essere stato un"figlio dell amore eterno in preda ai fumi delle canne con il tatuaggio della falce e martello"sarebbe stato accolto diversamente....


Oscuro però molti di quelli che si sono indignati per la sua presenza lo hanno fatto molto prima che uscisse che fosse un militare o che esprimesse certe idee (alcune delle quali peraltro io condividevo).


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> "patate, piZelli, tutta roba della terra un sacco buona no?"
> 
> View attachment 11705



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Oscuro però molti di quelli che si sono indignati per la sua presenza lo hanno fatto molto prima che uscisse che fosse un militare o che esprimesse certe idee (alcune delle quali peraltro io condividevo).


Guarda dopo pochi post che ha scritto di essere un ex militare si è preso il primo fascista alla cazzo di cane e tutti zitti....come al solito....
Sta storia del tutti zitti davanti a gente che dal nulla ti da del fascista a me PERSONALEMENTE incomincia a procurare un certo nocumento,anzi mi urta il sistema nervoso....a dire il vero.Qui dentro abbondano moderni e perbenisti...si convolgono solo pe i cazzi loro...


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> "patate, piZelli, tutta roba della terra un sacco buona no?"
> 
> View attachment 11705


Amoreeee amoreeee amoreeee......!Quando so compagni belli fatti, tutti zitti......quando so militari di una certa età....a rompe er cazzo....


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda dopo pochi post che ha scritto di essere un ex militare si è preso il primo fascista alla cazzo di cane e tutti zitti....come al solito....
> Sta storia del tutti zitti davanti a gente che dal nulla ti da del fascista a me PERSONALEMENTE incomincia a procurare un certo nocumento,anzi mi urta il sistema nervoso....a dire il vero.Qui dentro abbondano moderni e perbenisti...si convolgono solo pe i cazzi loro...


Boh Oscuro io gli ho dato del coglione e omuncolo molto prima che qualcuno gli desse del fascista (che era davvero la cosa meno grave)
Sinceramente a me a differenza tua ha dato più "fastidio" che quello che abbia "sconvolto" fossero le sue idee in fatto di immigrazione che invece le sue idee sulla donna.
Ripeto io le secondo le condividevo anche , almeno in parte.
Come vedi tu ti sei stupito per lo stare zitti dopo, io per lo stare zitti primi
Tante teste....


----------



## banshee (3 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Amoreeee amoreeee amoreeee......!Quando so compagni belli fatti, tutti zitti......quando so militari di una certa età....a rompe er cazzo....


ma lo sente padre l'ha chiamato pure amore! ma lei non dice niente?

comunque Clà per me i discorsi sulla donna/le botte fatti da sarastro non si potevano veramente leggere....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda dopo pochi post che ha scritto di essere un ex militare si è preso il primo fascista alla cazzo di cane e tutti zitti....come al solito....
> *Sta storia del tutti zitti davanti a gente che dal nulla ti da del fascista a me PERSONALEMENTE incomincia a procurare un certo nocumento*,anzi mi urta il sistema nervoso....a dire il vero.Qui dentro abbondano moderni e perbenisti...si convolgono solo pe i cazzi loro...



ok. sarastro ti fornisce uno spunto per esprimere questo concetto.
sganciandoci dal fatto in questione ( che, ripeto, non mi sembra salutare esaltare un troll che per quel che mi riguarda ha fatto ridere i polli) concordo con te che forse dovremmo tutti essere più attenti sull'utilizzo di certi termini desueti.


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando ha scritto di essere un ex militare,ha decretato la sua fine....
> Molto sprovveduto.....troppo in buona fede.
> Se avesse scritto di essere stato un"figlio dell amore eterno in preda ai fumi delle canne con il tatuaggio della falce e martello"sarebbe stato accolto diversamente....


Mentre ti leggo e affondo I denti in un croissant alla marmellata,  penso che certi versi poetici non sono nella bocca di tutti. 
Egli ha detto in modo semplice quello che è.
Si leggeva comunque tanta esperienza e I discorsi sulla violenza di strada e gli allenamenti in palestra erano molto  interessanti.


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Boh Oscuro io gli ho dato del coglione e omuncolo molto prima che qualcuno gli desse del fascista (che era davvero la cosa meno grave)
> Sinceramente a me a differenza tua ha dato più "fastidio" che quello che abbia "sconvolto" fossero le sue idee in fatto di immigrazione che invece le sue idee sulla donna.
> Ripeto io le secondo le condividevo anche , almeno in parte.
> Come vedi tu ti sei stupito per lo stare zitti dopo, io per lo stare zitti primi
> Tante teste....


Farfalla,tu hai una tua misura io ho la mia.Io condivido quello che scrivi e non posso giudicare la tua misura,perchè hai una sensibilità diversa dalla mia.Ok?
Io scrivo una cosa diversa.Quando ha scritto di essere stato un ex militare...leggi con attenzione cosa gli è stato scritto.
Io trovo questo atteggiamento verso militari ed ex militari stomachevole,come trovo stomachevole dare del fascista a qualcuno senza un cazzo di motivo.
E non sono un militare ok?
Però tutti zitti,come al solito e va bene,anzi e va molto male così.....
Io ho rispetto per militari,ex militari e persone più grandi di me... mi sembra palese che per alcuni è meglio essere bucatino e comunista.


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Alessandra ha detto:


> Mentre ti leggo e affondo I denti in un croissant alla marmellata,  penso che certi versi poetici non sono nella bocca di tutti.
> Egli ha detto in modo semplice quello che è.
> Si leggeva comunque tanta esperienza e I discorsi sulla violenza di strada e gli allenamenti in palestra erano molto  interessanti.


Esatto.A me interessava molto la sua esperienza di vita....ne aveva di cose da dire.
Però se non ti fai le canne e non sei compagno certe cose non le puoi scrivere...


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ma lo sente padre l'ha chiamato pure amore! ma lei non dice niente?
> 
> comunque Clà per me i discorsi sulla donna/le botte fatti da sarastro non si potevano veramente leggere....


Non per questo se deve beccare del fascista e tutti muti...!Se era un compagno voglio vedere....dai.


----------



## banshee (3 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non per questo se deve beccare del fascista e tutti muti...!Se era un compagno voglio vedere....dai.


ah no, su questo sono d'accordo. quoto quello che ha scritto [MENTION=3052]Chiara Matraini[/MENTION] prima e questo tuo in neretto:



oscuro ha detto:


> Farfalla,tu hai una tua misura io ho la mia.Io condivido quello che scrivi e non posso giudicare la tua misura,perchè hai una sensibilità diversa dalla mia.Ok?
> Io scrivo una cosa diversa.Quando ha scritto di essere stato un ex militare...leggi con attenzione cosa gli è stato scritto.
> *Io trovo questo atteggiamento verso militari ed ex militari stomachevole,come trovo stomachevole dare del fascista a qualcuno senza un cazzo di motivo.*
> E non sono un militare ok?
> ...


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esatto.A me interessava molto la sua esperienza di vita....ne aveva di cose da dire.
> Però se non ti fai le canne e non sei compagno certe cose non le puoi scrivere...


Si. Anche il discorso sugli albanesi era interessante,  anche se non è rappresenta tutta la popolazione ma solo una parte.  (Ho sentito anche altre opinioni dagli stessi albanesi ).
E anche se non Condivido I suoi discorsi sulla donna,  lui rappresenta quella che è stata la mentalita' italiana di un certo periodo e di una certa fascia sociale.  E' sempre interessante sentire da dove arriviamo. 
E poi comunque è coraggioso. 
Ha sempre detto quella che pensa senza preoccupsrsi di entrare nelle simpatie del forum.


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2016)

*SI*



Alessandra ha detto:


> Si. Anche il discorso sugli albanesi era interessante,  anche se non è rappresenta tutta la popolazione ma solo una parte.  (Ho sentito anche altre opinioni dagli stessi albanesi ).
> E anche se non Condivido I suoi discorsi sulla donna,  lui rappresenta quella che è stata la mentalita' italiana di un certo periodo e di una certa fascia sociale.  E' sempre interessante sentire da dove arriviamo.
> E poi comunque è coraggioso.
> Ha sempre detto quella che pensa senza preoccupsrsi di entrare nelle simpatie del forum.


Purtroppo non è un compagno...se non tutti a baciargli il culo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Giugno 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Si. Anche il discorso sugli albanesi era interessante,  anche se non è rappresenta tutta la popolazione ma solo una parte.  (Ho sentito anche altre opinioni dagli stessi albanesi ).
> E anche se non Condivido I suoi discorsi sulla donna,  lui rappresenta quella che è stata la mentalita' italiana di un certo periodo e di una certa fascia sociale.  E' sempre interessante sentire da dove arriviamo.
> *E poi comunque è coraggioso. *
> Ha sempre detto quella che pensa senza preoccuparsi di entrare nelle simpatie del forum.



a dire la verità è stato coraggioso solo con qualcuno, cioè con chi riteneva adatto a portare avanti il più possibile il suo discorso provocatorio: a qualcun altro, come la sottoscritta, manco ha avuto le palle per rispondere,chissà perché 

e certo che non si preoccupava di entrare nelle simpatie, il suo scopo era un altro

comunque per me pace e bene, può tornare e scrivere quando vuole.


----------



## Ecate (3 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non per questo se deve beccare del fascista e tutti muti...!Se era un compagno voglio vedere....dai.


Ma no
e molti di quelli che non hanno ribattuto forse hanno pensato che non ne valeva la pena
io ieri sono intervenuta, come anche per la storia dell'isis a perplesso, perché mi andava
più spesso in questi casi passo ad altro


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Purtroppo non è un compagno...se non *tutti *a baciargli il culo.



mi dissocio da questi "tutti"
il culo di qualcuno lo bacio per altri motivi ben più piacevoli :mexican:


----------



## Ecate (3 Giugno 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a dire la verità è stato coraggioso solo con qualcuno, cioè con chi riteneva adatto a portare avanti il più possibile il suo discorso provocatorio: a qualcun altro, come la sottoscritta, manco ha avuto le palle per rispondere,chissà perché
> 
> e certo che non si preoccupava di entrare nelle simpatie, il suo scopo era un altro
> 
> comunque per me pace e bene, può tornare e scrivere quando vuole.


Sigh è vero
ti ho pure citata in un intervento ma niente


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Sigh è vero
> ti ho pure citata in un intervento ma niente



cara :amici: non preoccuparti, me ne sono fatta una ragione


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2016)

*Ecate*



Ecate ha detto:


> Ma no
> e molti di quelli che non hanno ribattuto forse hanno pensato che non ne valeva la pena
> io ieri sono intervenuta, come anche per la storia dell'isis a perplesso, perché mi andava
> più spesso in questi casi passo ad altro


Molti ma non tutti.


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a dire la verità è stato coraggioso solo con qualcuno, cioè con chi riteneva adatto a portare avanti il più possibile il suo discorso provocatorio: a qualcun altro, come la sottoscritta, manco ha avuto le palle per rispondere,chissà perché
> 
> e certo che non si preoccupava di entrare nelle simpatie, il suo scopo era un altro
> 
> comunque per me pace e bene, può tornare e scrivere quando vuole.


Sono sincera. ..non ho letto tutto il thread. ...mi ero fermata poco più in là dei discorsi con ipazia,  dove parlavano dell'aggressivita' femminile.  Non so cosa è accaduto dopo. 
Se questo weekend piove magari mi aggiorno. 

Che gli avevi chiesto? 
Dici che aveva un altro scopo. ...quale,  secondo te?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Esatto.A me interessava molto la sua esperienza di vita....ne aveva di cose da dire.
> Però se non ti fai le canne e non sei compagno certe cose non le puoi scrivere...


No non puoi scrivere se tratti le donne come oggetti, o meglio puoi scrivere ma mi sembra il minimo che ti prendi le parole che ti sei preso
Il problema è che finchè lo insultavano le donne per la questione delle donne lui ha fatto spallucce perchè tanto appunto gli oggetti non contano, quando è stato attaccato sull'essere militare è scattato
Nessuno l'ha mandato via , se ne è andato (fortunatamente) perchè non riusciva ad accettare un'opinione diversa dalla sua. Che poi del termine "fascista" (detto a modi insulto) qui dentro se ne faccia ampia uso inutilmente posso anche essere d'accordo con te. 
Oscuro e dai.....


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> a dire la verità è stato coraggioso solo con qualcuno, cioè con chi riteneva adatto a portare avanti il più possibile il suo discorso provocatorio: a qualcun altro, come la sottoscritta, manco ha avuto le palle per rispondere,*chissà perché*
> 
> e certo che non si preoccupava di entrare nelle simpatie, il suo scopo era un altro
> 
> comunque per me pace e bene, può tornare e scrivere quando vuole.


Donna


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> No non puoi scrivere se tratti le donne come oggetti, o meglio puoi scrivere ma mi sembra il minimo che ti prendi le parole che ti sei preso
> Il problema è che finchè lo insultavano le donne per la questione delle donne lui ha fatto spallucce perchè tanto appunto gli oggetti non contano, quando è stato attaccato sull'essere militare è scattato
> Nessuno l'ha mandato via , se ne è andato (fortunatamente) perchè non riusciva ad accettare un'opinione diversa dalla sua. Che poi del termine "fascista" (detto a modi insulto) qui dentro se ne faccia ampia uso inutilmente posso anche essere d'accordo con te.
> Oscuro e dai.....


Insomma....non ha trovato I compagni di camerata


----------



## banshee (3 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Ma no
> e *molti di quelli che non hanno ribattuto forse hanno pensato che non ne valeva la pena*
> io ieri sono intervenuta, come anche per la storia dell'isis a perplesso, perché mi andava
> più spesso in questi casi passo ad altro


presente. no ma forse più che perché non ne valeva la pena, perché conoscendomi so che quando si parla in certi modi di violenza, aggressività, botte, e donna "cosa" ho reazioni di pancia più che di testa..


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Donna


Uhm...non so se siete d'accordo con me comunque questi tipi di solito sono anche pessimi amanti. Non sanno scopare.  Detto questo....si privano di tante gioie di chi non vede le donne come "cose".


----------



## Nicka (3 Giugno 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Uhm...non so se siete d'accordo con me comunque questi tipi di solito sono anche pessimi amanti. Non sanno scopare.  Detto questo....si privano di tante gioie di chi non vede le donne come "cose".


Se vedi la donna come oggetto alla fine la reputi una svuotapalle, ci sta che scopino di merda....


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Se vedi la donna come oggetto alla fine la reputi una svuotapalle, ci sta che scopino di merda....


Infatti. Molto limitati sotto certi aspetti.


----------



## perplesso (3 Giugno 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Uhm...non so se siete d'accordo con me comunque questi tipi di solito sono anche pessimi amanti. Non sanno scopare.  Detto questo....si privano di tante gioie di chi non vede le donne come "cose".


diciamolo.   nel frangente presente, è maledettamenta mancata Tebe.    altrimenti sul passaggio del menare l'amante perchè altrimenti non gli si rizzava più, ci avrebbe costruito sopra uno show da notte degli Oscar.


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> diciamolo.   nel frangente presente, è maledettamenta mancata Tebe.    altrimenti sul passaggio del menare l'amante perchè altrimenti non gli si rizzava più, ci avrebbe costruito sopra uno show da notte degli Oscar.


Boh. Non so. 
E comunque I problemi di erezione non si risolvono cosi'....
Penso sia noto. ...


----------



## perplesso (3 Giugno 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Boh. Non so.
> E comunque I problemi di erezione non si risolvono cosi'....
> Penso sia noto. ...


eppure non è un discorso da vecchi quello di sentirsi castrati dal tradimento dell'amata.   l'ho sentito fare sto ragionamento anche da uomini decisamente più giovani di un sessantenne.


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Uhm...non so se siete d'accordo con me comunque questi tipi di solito sono anche pessimi amanti. Non sanno scopare.  Detto questo....si privano di tante gioie di chi non vede le donne come "cose".


combatti un cliché con un altro


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> combatti un cliché con un altro


 Militare, Watson!


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Militare, Watson!


alla fine, da gente aperta , abbiamo concluso che lo ha piccolo


----------



## Nicka (3 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> alla fine, da gente aperta , abbiamo concluso che lo ha piccolo


Le dimensioni non contano!


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> alla fine, da gente aperta , abbiamo concluso che lo ha piccolo


Siamo aperti a tutto :carneval:


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Le dimensioni non contano!


Se ha la "S" grosssa, 
.... no...non contano


----------



## Nicka (3 Giugno 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Se ha la "S" grosssa,
> .... no...non contano


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Quel video è top!!!


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> combatti un cliché con un altro


Quoto.
Non mettiamoci sullo stesso piano.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Giugno 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Sono sincera. ..non ho letto tutto il thread. ...mi ero fermata poco più in là dei discorsi con ipazia,  dove parlavano dell'aggressivita' femminile.  Non so cosa è accaduto dopo.
> Se questo weekend piove magari mi aggiorno.
> 
> Che gli avevi chiesto?
> Dici che aveva un altro scopo. ...quale,  secondo te?



secondo me, Alessandra, voleva provocarci e quindi farci discutere e litigare.
io, quotandolo, avevo detto che se si vive tutto con paura è è più facile adeguarsi all'ottica della violenza e sviluppare a nostra volta violenza giustificata a difenderci.
è più difficile opporsi  e cercare alternative a questo sistema.
sennò tanto verrebbe riportare in voga la rupe tarpea (metaforica, ma neanche tanto) e selezionare chi è in grado di sopravvivere


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> diciamolo.   nel frangente presente, è maledettamenta mancata Tebe.    altrimenti sul passaggio del menare l'amante perchè altrimenti non gli si rizzava più, ci avrebbe costruito sopra uno show da notte degli Oscar.



allora vattela a riprendere e magari pagala per fare gli show a comando.

che discorsi del cazzo


----------



## kikko64 (3 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> diciamolo.   nel frangente presente, è maledettamenta mancata Tebe.    altrimenti sul passaggio del menare l'amante perchè altrimenti non gli si rizzava più, ci avrebbe costruito sopra uno show da notte degli Oscar.


Vero ... ci sarebbe stato di che divertirsi ...


----------



## Ross (3 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> presente. no ma forse più che perché non ne valeva la pena, perché conoscendomi so che quando si parla in certi modi di violenza, aggressività, botte, e donna "cosa" ho reazioni di pancia più che di testa..


Ban...ok alle tue reazioni. 

Però sembriamo tutti dimenticare che il sarastro non è venuto con la clava, mentre noi eravamo in poltrona a discutere amabilmente. 

Finché espone il suo (bizzarro?) pensiero e racconta le sue esperienze, senza assumere attenggiamenti violenti o irrispettosi...arricchisce il forum di un inedito punto di vista.

Sinceramente mi è parso più violento l'atteggiamento nei suoi confronti da parte del forum che non il suo nei nostri.


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> No non puoi scrivere se tratti le donne come oggetti, o meglio puoi scrivere ma mi sembra il minimo che ti prendi le parole che ti sei preso
> Il problema è che finchè lo insultavano le donne per la questione delle donne lui ha fatto spallucce perchè tanto appunto gli oggetti non contano, quando è stato attaccato sull'essere militare è scattato
> Nessuno l'ha mandato via , se ne è andato (fortunatamente) perchè non riusciva ad accettare un'opinione diversa dalla sua. Che poi del termine "fascista" (detto a modi insulto) qui dentro se ne faccia ampia uso inutilmente posso anche essere d'accordo con te.
> Oscuro e dai.....


Sincero?quest'uomo fa parte di una generazione che io rispetto molto,ed è cosa risaputa di quanto poco rispetto io possa avere per la mia generazione,uomini e donne. ...Ci sta che quella generazione possa aver avuto quella visione della donna per quanto molto sbagliata.
Poi CONTINUO a non CAPIRE per quale cazzo di motivo...perchè se uno scrive che è un ex militare debba beccarsi del fascista A CAZZO DI CAMMELLO.
Continuo a NON CAPIRE perchè a soliti sinistroidi di questa minchia debba essere permesso di tutto e di più... e per fortuna che poi qui dentro dovrei essere io quello che fa paura....a me questo fascismo dei COMPAGNI incomincia a dare sul cazzo e non poco...per MOLTO MENO...perUN  pjanculo e baci sul culo mi si è defenestrato il cazzo...PER GIORNI INTERI....A me sti figli dell amore eterno incominciano a disturbare....


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Ross ha detto:


> Ban...ok alle tue reazioni.
> 
> Però sembriamo tutti dimenticare che il sarastro non sia venuto con la clava mentre noi eravamo in poltrona a discutere amabilmente.
> 
> ...



Tanto di prepuzio!:up:


----------



## banshee (3 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ban...ok alle tue reazioni.
> 
> Però sembriamo tutti dimenticare che il sarastro non è venuto con la clava, mentre noi eravamo in poltrona a discutere amabilmente.
> 
> ...



non ho capito...che significa ok alle mie reazioni?


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2016)

Ma chi sono i sinistroidi?


----------



## banshee (3 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tanto di prepuzio!:up:


oddio secondo me Ross non ha capito molto bene quello che ho scritto sinceramente :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

forse non sono stata chiara. io scelgo di non intervenire per motivazioni mie sulle quali non credo che qualcuno possa permettersi di sindacare . Detto ciò, proprio nel rispetto del dialogo e della diversità, come ho sempre fatto e sostenuto, leggo e mi taccio, e rispetto sia le reazioni dialoganti, sia chi si è indignato, sia chi è stato zitto.


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> oddio secondo me Ross non ha capito molto bene quello che ho scritto sinceramente :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> forse non sono stata chiara. io scelgo di non intervenire per motivazioni mie sulle quali non credo che qualcuno possa permettersi di sindacare . Detto ciò, proprio nel rispetto del dialogo e della diversità, come ho sempre fatto e sostenuto, leggo e mi taccio, e rispetto sia le reazioni dialoganti, sia chi si è indignato, sia chi è stato zitto.


Il tanto di prepuzio era per le parole al camerata Sarastro.:up:


----------



## Ross (3 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> non ho capito...che significa ok alle mie reazioni?


Significa che comprendo tu abbia avuto una reazione di pancia, visto che il tema ha per te una particolare delicatezza.


----------



## banshee (3 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Significa che comprendo tu abbia avuto una reazione di pancia, visto che il tema ha per te una particolare delicatezza.


no, io non ho avuto reazioni di pancia, ho evitato proprio di scrivere per non averne. 

infatti per questo non ho capito la natura del tuo post che ricordi a me che lui non è venuto con le clave...chi gli ha detto niente. io non ho scritto e fine della discussione. e rispetto sia chi ci ha interagito sia chi si è indignato.


----------



## Ross (3 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> no, io non ho avuto reazioni di pancia, ho evitato proprio di scrivere per non averne.
> 
> infatti per questo non ho capito la natura del tuo post che ricordi a me che lui non è venuto con le clave...chi gli ha detto niente. io non ho scritto e fine della discussione. e rispetto sia chi ci ha interagito sia chi si è indignato.


Allora hai perfettamente ragione e ti chiedo scusa se ho capito male...pure a me certi termini in alcuni frangenti non sono piaciuti e mi sono allontanato dalla discussione.

Edit. Per me a non essere idonee erano le reazioni scomposte di qualche utente. Giusto per chiarire...


----------



## Nicka (3 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ban...ok alle tue reazioni.
> 
> Però sembriamo tutti dimenticare che il sarastro non è venuto con la clava, mentre noi eravamo in poltrona a discutere amabilmente.
> 
> ...


Inedito mica tanto. E' il classico punto di vista del maschio medio. Forse ha avuto il coraggio di esprimere l'idea che tanti maschi, sempre medi, non hanno le palle di esporre. Questo ci sta.

Detto ciò ribadisco per l'ennesima volta che siamo su un forum, tu dici una cosa e ti becchi quello che viene. Fosse la parola carina, fosse l'offesa, fosse un vaffanculo. Se vuoi parlare ti interfacci, se non lo vuoi fare te ne vai. 
Sarastro se ne è andato non per questa fantomatica violenza che hai visto tu, ma per uno scambio con Nob, che ha invitato (sempre da bravo maschio alfa e medio) a discutere al di fuori di qui. Alla correttissima risata di gusto del suddetto Nob s'è offeso manco fossimo alle medie e se ne è andato. Minchia, due palle quadre proprio.
Non è arrivato qui perchè era a brandelli, non è arrivato qui perchè si fotte random donne sposate, non è arrivato qui perchè mette le corna alla moglie da anni.
E' arrivato qui (ha detto lui) per caso cercando altro e ha voluto provare a interagire.
Appena ha visto che qualcuno reggeva il contraddittorio è scappato a gambe levate.
Io dico pazienza.


----------



## banshee (3 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Allora hai perfettamente ragione e ti chiedo scusa se ho capito male...pure a me certi termini in alcuni frangenti non sono piaciuti e mi sono allontanato dalla discussione.


non c'è bisogno di scusarsi  ho capito che non avevi capito...! ti ringrazio comunque 

comunque, quello che intendevo, è anche che io posso arrivare qui e portare la mia idea, e magari io ho l'idea - e ci credo fermamente - che il cuore a uno, il corpo a tutti. tipo. ma metto in conto, e lo DEVO accettare, che ci sia pure qualcuno che si indigna. o che mi dice che è un ragionamento del cazzo. o che mi da della "puttana".

e non è che ci si può stupire. che libertà d'espressione significa pure libertà di reagire...


----------



## Foglia (3 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Farfalla,tu hai una tua misura io ho la mia.Io condivido quello che scrivi e non posso giudicare la tua misura,perchè hai una sensibilità diversa dalla mia.Ok?
> Io scrivo una cosa diversa.Quando ha scritto di essere stato un ex militare...leggi con attenzione cosa gli è stato scritto.
> Io trovo questo atteggiamento verso militari ed ex militari stomachevole,come trovo stomachevole dare del fascista a qualcuno senza un cazzo di motivo.
> E non sono un militare ok?
> ...



Cos'è "bucatino"? 

Quoto il concetto, eh, comunque.


----------



## Ross (3 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Inedito mica tanto. E' il classico punto di vista del maschio medio. Forse ha avuto il coraggio di esprimere l'idea che tanti maschi, sempre medi, non hanno le palle di esporre. Questo ci sta.
> 
> Detto ciò ribadisco per l'ennesima volta che siamo su un forum, tu dici una cosa e ti becchi quello che viene. Fosse la parola carina, fosse l'offesa, fosse un vaffanculo. Se vuoi parlare ti interfacci, se non lo vuoi fare te ne vai.
> Sarastro se ne è andato non per questa fantomatica violenza che hai visto tu, ma per uno scambio con Nob, che ha invitato (sempre da bravo maschio alfa e medio) a discutere al di fuori di qui. Alla correttissima risata di gusto del suddetto Nob s'è offeso manco fossimo alle medie e se ne è andato. Minchia, due palle quadre proprio.
> ...


Appunto uno come lui ci stava qui dentro. Definirlo animale o fascista secondo me non è stato il massimo.

Più che altro non ho trovato equilibrio tra il suo modo di argomentare e le risposte scandalizzate che riceveva, soprattutto all'inizio. Poi è diventata una cagnara tra sfide e promesse di botte...

Se uno viene e dice che ha preso a sberle l'amante della donna...è un cavernicolo a prescindere?


----------



## Ross (3 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Cos'è "bucatino"?
> 
> Quoto il concetto, eh, comunque.


Uno che si fa le pere: si buca.


----------



## Foglia (3 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Uno che si fa le pere: si buca.


ah occhei. mai sentita sta espressione 

Grazie


----------



## Nicka (3 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Appunto uno come lui ci stava qui dentro. Definirlo animale o fascista secondo me non è stato il massimo.
> 
> Più che altro non ho trovato equilibrio tra il suo modo di argomentare e le risposte scandalizzate che riceveva, soprattutto all'inizio. Poi è diventata una cagnara tra sfide e promesse di botte...
> 
> *Se uno viene e dice che ha preso a sberle l'amante della donna...è un cavernicolo a prescindere?*


Ora ti chiedo: se io fossi venuta qui e avessi detto che la legittima consorte del mio "ex" mi aveva fracagnata di botte le avreste dato della cavernicola o le reazioni sarebbero state "te lo sei meritato" o ancora meglio "eravate nude?"
Rispondimi sinceramente per cortesia.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Appunto uno come lui ci stava qui dentro. Definirlo animale o fascista secondo me non è stato il massimo.
> 
> Più che altro non ho trovato equilibrio tra il suo modo di argomentare e le risposte scandalizzate che riceveva, soprattutto all'inizio. Poi è diventata una cagnara tra sfide e promesse di botte...
> 
> Se uno viene e dice che ha preso a sberle l'amante della donna...è un cavernicolo a prescindere?


Uno che alza le mani lo è per me a prescindere
A meno che non si tratta di difesa della vita


----------



## perplesso (3 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Appunto uno come lui ci stava qui dentro. Definirlo animale o fascista secondo me non è stato il massimo.
> 
> Più che altro non ho trovato equilibrio tra il suo modo di argomentare e le risposte scandalizzate che riceveva, soprattutto all'inizio. Poi è diventata una cagnara tra sfide e promesse di botte...
> 
> Se uno viene e dice che ha preso a sberle l'amante della donna...è un cavernicolo a prescindere?


sì.   è un cavernicolo, ma se uno ci si trova bene nella parte, buon per lui.

apprezzo sempre l'onestà intellettuale di chi non si vergogna delle proprie idee, manco quando sono totalmente fuori dal tempo.

infatti nemmeno a me è piaciuto che gli si sia dato del porco.    fascista non credo sia per lui un termine offensivo.


----------



## banshee (3 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Appunto uno come lui ci stava qui dentro. Definirlo animale o fascista secondo me non è stato il massimo.
> 
> Più che altro non ho trovato equilibrio tra il suo modo di argomentare e le risposte scandalizzate che riceveva, soprattutto all'inizio. Poi è diventata una cagnara tra sfide e promesse di botte...
> 
> Se uno viene e dice che ha preso a sberle l'amante della donna...è un cavernicolo a prescindere?


aspetta però, perchè il discorso è su un piano diverso.

se io Ban arrivo e dico "ho beccato il boss con una e l'ho gonfiata di botte, l'ho ridotta a un cencio, le ho strappato pure i capelli a sta mignotta" mi posso aspettare:

reazione A, "tifo da stadio": grandeeee. ti stimo

reazione B, "cerchiamo di capire perchè":.......ma come mai hai reagito così? ma che ti è successo?

reazione C, "guarda la cosa con razionalità": ma sei consapevole che il patto di alleanza e di fiducia era con il boss etc etc

reazione D, "indignazione": ma sei matta, ma veramente l'hai picchiata, ma che è la giungla?


e me le tengo. argomento, parlo, contraddico ma...me le tengo. che se non sono in grado di accettare anche reazioni che non mi piacciono, non mi iscrivo su un forum! che può succedere (aribadisco) sia che pigli un rosso, sia che pigli un vaffa, sia che ti trovi in uno scontro, se non sei in grado/non ti piace, non scrivi 

questo ovviamente al netto degli insulti, che sul discorso del dare del "fascista" ad minchiam sono d'accordo con [MENTION=2780]oscuro[/MENTION] (e sono più rossa che nera io  però ha ragione.)


----------



## Ecate (3 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì.   è un cavernicolo, ma se uno ci si trova bene nella parte, buon per lui.
> 
> apprezzo sempre l'onestà intellettuale di chi non si vergogna delle proprie idee, manco quando sono totalmente fuori dal tempo.
> 
> infatti nemmeno a me è piaciuto che gli si sia dato del porco.    fascista non credo sia per lui un termine offensivo.


Fascista penso sia offensivo per tutti quelli che dicono di non esserlo ma so di essere ottimista


----------



## Foglia (3 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ora ti chiedo: se io fossi venuta qui e avessi detto che la legittima consorte del mio "ex" mi aveva fracagnata di botte le avreste dato della cavernicola o le reazioni sarebbero state "te lo sei meritato" o ancora meglio "eravate nude?"
> Rispondimi sinceramente per cortesia.



Non credo (se mi posso permettere) che il punto della questione sia questo.

Nessuno ha giustificato l'uso della violenza.

C'è chi non giustifica (e a mi9o sommesso avviso giustamente) l'uso della violenza _a contrario_, quella cioè che ha legittimato taluni a dire che l'utente sarastro fosse indegno di esprimersi.

Se ci pensi, pure quella è violenza.


----------



## Ross (3 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ora ti chiedo: se io fossi venuta qui e avessi detto che la legittima consorte del mio "ex" mi aveva fracagnata di botte le avreste dato della cavernicola o le reazioni sarebbero state "te lo sei meritato" o ancora meglio "eravate nude?"
> Rispondimi sinceramente per cortesia.


Se leggi bene c'è un 'a prescindere' nella mia domanda.
Il che implica la comprensione di un contesto. 

Esempio per essere chiari: se tu avessi accolto la consorte con un 'brutta troia mi scopo tuo marito perché sei frigida e ti porterò via pure l'anima' magari ti avrei detto che te la sei cercata. 

Se il caso fosse stato diverso, che ne so...lei che ti chiedesse un incontro promettendoti che è solo per capire cosa sta succedendo al suo matrimonio e invece di farti aprire bocca ti avesse riempito di mazzate beh...avrei detto che hai beccato una pazza stronza vendicativa.


----------



## banshee (3 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ora ti chiedo: se io fossi venuta qui e avessi detto che la legittima consorte del mio "ex" mi aveva fracagnata di botte le avreste dato della cavernicola o le reazioni sarebbero state "te lo sei meritato" o ancora meglio "eravate nude?"
> Rispondimi sinceramente per cortesia.


comunque è bellissimo perchè stiamo facendo più o meno gli stessi esempi senza leggerci prima :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (3 Giugno 2016)

Ecate ha detto:


> Fascista penso sia offensivo per tutti quelli che dicono di non esserlo ma so di essere ottimista


ho abbondantemente appurato che qui quasi nessuno ha idea di che cosa significhi  davvero fascismo ed essere fascista.

tendenzialmente è fascista chi ci dice quello che non ci piace sentire.   o chi ci dice che esistono cose/idee/valori che non sono soggettivi e relativizzabili.


----------



## Nicka (3 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non credo (se mi posso permettere) che il punto della questione sia questo.
> 
> Nessuno ha giustificato l'uso della violenza.
> 
> ...


E non è violento allo stesso modo dire che la gente deve stare zitta piuttosto e non indignarsi?
Davvero adesso dobbiamo mettere dei paletti alle sensibilità personali secondo le quali una persona può iniziare a offendersi?
A me l'utente non è piaciuto e l'ho fatto presente. Tutto qui, poi per quanto mi riguarda ho sempre sostenuto che tutti possano e debbano dire la propria. Ma se a leggere quello che scrivi tu (generico) la cosa che mi viene spontanea è mandarti affanculo te lo prendi. Puoi reagire o no, non mi importa.


----------



## Nicka (3 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> comunque è bellissimo perchè stiamo facendo più o meno gli stessi esempi senza leggerci prima :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Siamo dooooonne, oltre alle gambe c'è di piùùùùùùùùùùùù!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ross (3 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> aspetta però, perchè il discorso è su un piano diverso.
> 
> se io Ban arrivo e dico "ho beccato il boss con una e l'ho gonfiata di botte, l'ho ridotta a un cencio, le ho strappato pure i capelli a sta mignotta" mi posso aspettare:
> 
> ...


Infatti il nodo è tutto qui. Le reazioni ci stanno tutte e anche il saper argomentare. 

Quanto non ho apprezzato è l'indignazione immediatissima nei confronti di chi si esprimeva in modo piuttosto tranquillo, soprattutto all'inizio.

Sembrava fosse arrivato il diavolo: sdegno e schifo mi sono parsi un pò troppo ecco tutto.


----------



## Foglia (3 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E non è violento allo stesso modo dire che la gente deve stare zitta piuttosto e non indignarsi?
> Davvero adesso dobbiamo mettere dei paletti alle sensibilità personali secondo le quali una persona può iniziare a offendersi?
> A me l'utente non è piaciuto e l'ho fatto presente. Tutto qui, poi per quanto mi riguarda ho sempre sostenuto che tutti possano e debbano dire la propria. *Ma se a leggere quello che scrivi tu (generico) la cosa che mi viene spontanea è mandarti affanculo te lo prendi.* Puoi reagire o no, non mi importa.


Non lo so.

A me hanno educato diversamente, senza offesa, però se uno si approccia a me prendendo anche "posizione", ma comunque in modo garbato, io vaffanculo non glielo dico


----------



## Foglia (3 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> ho abbondantemente appurato che qui quasi nessuno ha idea di che cosa significhi  davvero fascismo ed essere fascista.
> 
> *tendenzialmente è fascista chi ci dice quello che non ci piace sentire.   o chi ci dice che esistono cose/idee/valori che non sono soggettivi e relativizzabili*.


Ah. Io quelli lì li chiamo comunisti :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (3 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Se leggi bene c'è un 'a prescindere' nella mia domanda.
> Il che implica la comprensione di un contesto.
> 
> Esempio per essere chiari: se tu avessi accolto la consorte con un 'brutta troia mi scopo tuo marito perché sei frigida e ti porterò via pure l'anima' magari ti avrei detto che te la sei cercata.
> ...


Ecco, nel caso specifico di Sarastro io ci ho letto ben poca comprensione, ma una sorta di sotterraneo gongolamento perchè lui ha fatto quello che tanti avrebbero fatto, a prescindere che questo tizio gli abbia risposto a minchia o meno. Ma sarà senz'altro una sensazione mia.
E mi spiace, ma sono certa che nel caso di donne che si corcano la questione sarebbe stata un attimo diversa.
Al netto di tutti gli esempi che ha fatto Ban. Sempre sensazione mia, si intende.


----------



## Ross (3 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> E non è violento allo stesso modo dire che la gente deve stare zitta piuttosto e non indignarsi?
> Davvero adesso dobbiamo mettere dei paletti alle sensibilità personali secondo le quali una persona può iniziare a offendersi?
> A me l'utente non è piaciuto e l'ho fatto presente. Tutto qui, poi per quanto mi riguarda ho sempre sostenuto che tutti possano e debbano dire la propria. Ma se a leggere quello che scrivi tu (generico) la cosa che mi viene spontanea è mandarti affanculo te lo prendi. Puoi reagire o no, non mi importa.


Ma quale starsi zitti, per cortesia. 

Posso dire che a me è sembrato tutto un pò troppo esagerato o a star zitto devo essere io?

Insieme alla tua ci sono state altre reazioni che a mio modo di vedere sono state premature ed eccessive nei termini. Punto.


----------



## banshee (3 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ecco, nel caso specifico di Sarastro io ci ho letto ben poca comprensione, ma una sorta di sotterraneo gongolamento perchè lui ha fatto quello che tanti avrebbero fatto, a prescindere che questo tizio gli abbia risposto a minchia o meno. Ma sarà senz'altro una sensazione mia.
> E mi spiace, ma sono certa che nel caso di donne che si corcano la questione sarebbe stata un attimo diversa.
> Al netto di tutti gli esempi che ha fatto Ban. Sempre sensazione mia, si intende.


ah tu dici che ho dimenticato la reazione E, ovvero "wow figata eravate nude nel fango? ma dopo che vi siete picchiate avete fatto pace? eh? " giusto, ho dimenticato, ora edito, grazie sorè.


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> aspetta però, perchè il discorso è su un piano diverso.
> 
> se io Ban arrivo e dico "ho beccato il boss con una e l'ho gonfiata di botte, l'ho ridotta a un cencio, le ho strappato pure i capelli a sta mignotta" mi posso aspettare:
> 
> ...


Ban,la questione a mio avviso è ben altra.Mi sembra chiaro che dare del fascista a qualcuno è insultarlo con accezione negativa del termine.....
Poi mi sembra altrettanto chiaro che quando ha dichiarato di essere militare i soliti cazzoni di sinistra,perchè diciamocelo questi gran coglioni di sinistra,non tutti, ancora vedono i militari e le forze dell'ordine come istituzioni di destra...la mano armata della destra....io a questi grandi coglioni comunistoni di questo gran cazzo, ricordo sempre l'operato dei compagni che sbagliavano.... quei delinquenti,figli di papà,che con grande coraggio sparavano alle spalle di giudici e forze dell'ordine negli anni di piombo E CHE OGGI SONO FINITI IN PARLAMENTO O A SCRIVERE LIBRI O LAVORANO NELLA SEGRETERIA DEL PARTITO CON RELATIVI LAUTI GUADAGNI O PEGGIO ANCORA INSEGNANO ,NON SO BENE COSA, NELLE UNIVERSITà......Quindi visto che qui dentro si ciancia tanto di rispetto auspicherei che ai comunistoni di questo cazzo non sia permesso di dare del fascista a militari che fino a prova contraria meritano il nostro rispetto.


----------



## perplesso (3 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ah. Io quelli lì li chiamo comunisti :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


immagino dipenda molto dal gruppo di potere consolidato in una determinata realtà

qui da me il Partito governa ininterrottamente (e con il supporto tacito della Curia) dal 1946.

quindi chi si vuole distinguere dal gregge......


----------



## Nicka (3 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> 
> A me hanno educato diversamente, senza offesa, però se uno si approccia a me prendendo anche "posizione", ma comunque in modo garbato, io vaffanculo non glielo dico


Grazie al menga, non lo faccio nemmeno io. Ma prendo in considerazione che magari chi lo fa ha una sensibilità diversa dalla mia. E magari non offende tanto per, può semplicemente avere una reazione.
Quando mi viene da vomitare (tanto per fare un esempio) è ben difficile che io riesca a contenermi e mandare giù tutto. Può succedere anche di non arrivare in tempo in bagno.
Sostengo che tutti debbano esprimersi, ma se tu (sempre generico, non sia mai) dici una cosa che mi fa girare le scatole (per la mia personale sensibilità) voglio essere libera di reagire come meglio credo o come mi viene spontaneo.
E se qualcuno ha voluto dire che il soggetto gli faceva schifo amen, non vedo cosa ci sia di male.
Ah, per la cronaca, io mi sono beccata le peggio parole, ma lo avevo preso decisamente in considerazione dato l'argomento.


----------



## banshee (3 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ban,la questione a mio avviso è ben altra.*Mi sembra chiaro che dare del fascista a qualcuno è insultarlo con accezione negativa del termine.....*
> Poi mi sembra altrettanto chiaro che quando ha dichiarato di essere militare i soliti cazzoni di sinistra,perchè diciamocelo questi gran coglioni di sinistra,non tutti, ancora vedono i militari e le forze dell'ordine come istituzioni di destra...la mano armata della destra....io a questi grandi coglioni comunistoni di questo gran cazzo, ricordo sempre l'operato dei compagni che sbagliavano.... quei delinquenti,figli di papà,che con grande coraggio sparavano alle spalle di giudici e forze dell'ordine negli anni di piombo E CHE OGGI SONO FINITI IN PARLAMENTO O A SCRIVERE LIBRI O LAVORANO NELLA SEGRETERIA DEL PARTITO CON RELATIVI LAUTI GUADAGNI O PEGGIO ANCORA INSEGNANO ,NON SO BENE COSA, NELLE UNIVERSITà......Quindi visto che qui dentro si ciancia tanto di rispetto auspicherei che ai comunistoni di questo cazzo non sia permesso di dare del fascista a militari che fino a prova contraria meritano il nostro rispetto.


si tesò t'ho dato ragione per ben due volte, tu non mi leggi più come prima!  dai, so d'accordo, l'ho scritto...


----------



## Foglia (3 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> *immagino dipenda *molto dal gruppo di potere consolidato in una determinata realtà
> 
> qui da me il Partito governa ininterrottamente (e con il supporto tacito della Curia) dal 1946.
> 
> quindi chi si vuole distinguere dal gregge......


Che fai.... relativizzi per non beccarti del fascista? 

A me francamente sentir parlare di "fascisti" da chi non ha manco vissuto l'epoca fa solo ridere.


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2016)

fascisti a cazzo pollice verso ma pure comunisti su che basi non si sa ,pure


----------



## Nicka (3 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ah tu dici che ho dimenticato la reazione E, ovvero "wow figata eravate nude nel fango? ma dopo che vi siete picchiate avete fatto pace? eh? " giusto, ho dimenticato, ora edito, grazie sorè.


Quella è la reazione principale, fidati!


----------



## kikko64 (3 Giugno 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> Ma chi sono i sinistroidi?


Credo che si riferisca anche a me ...che poi in qualche modo sono anch'io un ex militare ... di grado inferiore a sarastro ... ho solo avuto la fortuna di non incontrare mai sulla mia strada ufficiali comandanti come lui (nemmeno fra quelli che addestravo e che lo sarebbero diventati).

Che poi, sinistroide a me ?? che a 25 anni prendevo le randellate da quelli dei centri sociali, con la polizia che stava a guardare, perché difendevo il diritto a parlare in piazza di Giorgio Almirante ...

la cosa strana è che io avrei fatto anche l'opposto: avrei difeso anche il diritto di Enrico Berlinguer a parlare in piazza se quelli dell'altra parte (sto parlando di quelli di Almirante ovviamente) avessero tentato di impedirlo.

che poi non è una questione di fascisti, comunisti, uomini d'onore, codardi, eroi, fedeli, infedeli, traditi, traditori, violenti, non violenti, maschi, femmine ... qui è solo una questione di civiltà ... e il mio concetto di civiltà è semplicemente diverso da quello di Oscuro e Sarastro ... *diverso* non migliore o peggiore ... _*solo diverso*_.


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ban,la questione a mio avviso è ben altra.Mi sembra chiaro che dare del fascista a qualcuno è insultarlo con accezione negativa del termine.....
> Poi mi sembra altrettanto chiaro che quando ha dichiarato di essere militare i soliti cazzoni di sinistra,perchè diciamocelo questi gran coglioni di sinistra,non tutti, ancora vedono i militari e le forze dell'ordine come istituzioni di destra...la mano armata della destra....io a questi grandi coglioni comunistoni di questo gran cazzo, ricordo sempre l'operato dei compagni che sbagliavano.... quei delinquenti,figli di papà,che con grande coraggio sparavano alle spalle di giudici e forze dell'ordine negli anni di piombo E CHE OGGI SONO FINITI IN PARLAMENTO O A SCRIVERE LIBRI O LAVORANO NELLA SEGRETERIA DEL PARTITO CON RELATIVI LAUTI GUADAGNI O PEGGIO ANCORA INSEGNANO ,NON SO BENE COSA, NELLE UNIVERSITà......Quindi visto che qui dentro si ciancia tanto di rispetto auspicherei che ai *comunistoni di questo cazzo *non sia permesso di dare del fascista a militari che fino a prova contraria meritano il nostro rispetto.


chi sono?
2


----------



## Ross (3 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> si tesò t'ho dato ragione per ben due volte, tu non mi leggi più come prima!  dai, so d'accordo, l'ho scritto...


Allora non sono il solo ad equivocare la ban oggi...


----------



## banshee (3 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Allora non sono il solo ad equivocare la ban oggi...


:carneval: vi siete messi d'accordo! sigh


----------



## Nicka (3 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Ma quale starsi zitti, per cortesia.
> 
> Posso dire che a me è sembrato tutto un pò troppo esagerato o a star zitto devo essere io?
> 
> Insieme alla tua ci sono state altre reazioni che a mio modo di vedere sono state premature ed eccessive nei termini. Punto.


Premature ed eccessive, va bene. Infatti il soggetto è scappato per questo. Mò uno non può dire che un dato atteggiamento fa schifo.
Povero stellino, mi dispiace.
Forse non hai capito che a me fotte sega...che rimanga o no poco mi importa, anzi...se mi conoscessi un minimo sapresti che per me la cosa migliore è la varietà e l'abbondanza di utenza.


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



kikko64 ha detto:


> Credo che si riferisca anche a me ...che poi in qualche modo sono anch'io un ex militare ... di grado inferiore a sarastro ... ho solo avuto la fortuna di non incontrare mai sulla mia strada ufficiali comandanti come lui (nemmeno fra quelli che addestravo e che lo sarebbero diventati).
> 
> Che poi, sinistroide a me ?? che a 25 anni prendevo le randellate da quelli dei centri sociali, con la polizia che stava a guardare, perché difendevo il diritto a parlare in piazza di Giorgio Almirante ...
> 
> ...


E allora non è civile dare del fascista ad un militare in pensione che non ha offeso nessuno.Il vostro concetto di civiltà credo di conoscerlo molto bene.Purtroppo.


----------



## Foglia (3 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Grazie al menga, non lo faccio nemmeno io. Ma *prendo in considerazione che magari chi lo fa ha una sensibilità diversa dalla mia. E magari non offende tanto per, può semplicemente avere una reazione.*
> Quando mi viene da vomitare (tanto per fare un esempio) è ben difficile che io riesca a contenermi e mandare giù tutto. Può succedere anche di non arrivare in tempo in bagno.
> Sostengo che tutti debbano esprimersi, ma se tu (sempre generico, non sia mai) dici una cosa che mi fa girare le scatole (per la mia personale sensibilità) voglio essere libera di reagire come meglio credo o come mi viene spontaneo.
> *E se qualcuno ha voluto dire che il soggetto gli faceva schifo amen, non vedo cosa ci sia di male.*
> Ah, *per la cronaca, io mi sono beccata le peggio parole*, ma lo avevo preso decisamente in considerazione dato l'argomento.


Capisco. Credo sia meglio astenersi, in quei casi. vero, a volte ci si lascia prendere la mano. 

Sul secondo grassetto, no, mi spiace, io non posso condividere.

Quanto alle "peggio parole": a me non lasciano mai indifferente. Di solito leggo chi me le scrive. E mi faccio un'idea. Anche eventualmente di dire ecchissenefrega.


----------



## banshee (3 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Premature ed eccessive, va bene. Infatti il soggetto è scappato per questo. Mò uno non può dire che un dato atteggiamento fa schifo.
> Povero stellino, mi dispiace.
> Forse non hai capito che a me fotte sega...che rimanga o no poco mi importa, anzi...se mi conoscessi un minimo sapresti che *per me la cosa migliore è la varietà e l'abbondanza di utenza*.


questo è verissimo, io confermo.


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Grazie al menga, non lo faccio nemmeno io. Ma prendo in considerazione che magari chi lo fa ha una sensibilità diversa dalla mia. E magari non offende tanto per, può semplicemente avere una reazione.
> Quando mi viene da vomitare (tanto per fare un esempio) è ben difficile che io riesca a contenermi e mandare giù tutto. Può succedere anche di non arrivare in tempo in bagno.
> *Sostengo che tutti debbano esprimersi, ma se tu (sempre generico, non sia mai) dici una cosa che mi fa girare le scatole (per la mia personale sensibilità) voglio essere libera di reagire come meglio credo o come mi viene spontaneo.*
> *E se qualcuno ha voluto dire che il soggetto gli faceva schifo amen, non vedo cosa ci sia di male.*
> Ah, per la cronaca, io mi sono beccata le peggio parole, ma lo avevo preso decisamente in considerazione dato l'argomento.


condivido....reciproca libertà. di essere anche estremi e di prendere le distanze


----------



## Nicka (3 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Capisco. Credo sia meglio astenersi, in quei casi. vero, a volte ci si lascia prendere la mano.
> 
> Sul secondo grassetto, no, mi spiace, io non posso condividere.
> 
> *Quanto alle "peggio parole": a me non lasciano mai indifferente. Di solito leggo chi me le scrive. E mi faccio un'idea. Anche eventualmente di dire ecchissenefrega.*


Appunto, ho pesato le persone e ho agito di conseguenza...e quindi? Non avrebbe potuto eventualmente farlo anche lui invece di scappare a gambe levate perchè Nobody gli ha riso in faccia? Chiedo.


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> chi sono?
> 2


E chi sono?vatti a rileggere il tutto...fra comunstoni,comunistelle,ex 68ine....ampia scelta.
E SIA chiaro tante cose di SARASTRO io non le condividevo,quelle sulle donne a maggior ragione,ma cazzo non capisco come mai con certi elementi qui dentro "compagni"...sono TUTTI UMANAMENTE MOLTO COMPRENSIVI...poi arriva uno da fuori,militare in pensione avanti con gli anni...e partono cazzi sparati con la cappella avvelenata.....
I misteri di questo sito...che poi misteri non sono...ovviamente.


----------



## Foglia (3 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Appunto, ho pesato le persone e ho agito di conseguenza...e quindi? Non avrebbe potuto eventualmente farlo anche lui *invece di scappare a gambe levate perchè Nobody gli ha riso in faccia?* Chiedo.


Secondo me comunque non è stato Nobody a farlo scappare.

Un conto è dire che un dato atteggiamento ti fa schifo. Un conto è dire che la persona ti fa schifo.

la prima è libertà d'espressione. Anche forte. E ci sta. la seconda è disprezzo e violenza. Che non è mai giustificato, tanto meno verso chi non te ne usa.

A me hanno educato così.


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2016)

una delle cose che ho sempre più  contestato a questo sistema fallace e assurdo è proprio il verde di chi approva gli insulti e i concetti "contro" .irritante ....se becchi un vaffanculo ci sta ma quelli che lo appoggiano ti fanno girare un po' le balle.in effetti
un tempo gli anonimi ci andavano a nozze


----------



## kikko64 (3 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ah. Io quelli lì li chiamo comunisti :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Il più grande e crudele fascista della storia si chiamava ... Stalin... ed alla sua scuola era cresciuto anche un tale Pol Pot ...


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E chi sono?vatti a rileggere il tutto...fra comunstoni,comunistelle,ex 68ine....ampia scelta.
> E SIA chiaro tante cose di SARASTRO io non le condividevo,quelle sulle donne a maggior ragione,ma cazzo non capisco come mai con certi elementi qui dentro compagni...sono TUTTI UMANAMENTE MOLTO COMPRENSIVI...poi arriva uno da fuori,militare in pensione avanti con gli anni...e partono cazzi sparati con la cappella avvelenata.....
> I misteri di questo sito...che poi misteri non sono...ovviamente.


se protesti con veemenza sii chiaro invece di parlare sempre per sottintesi .


----------



## Foglia (3 Giugno 2016)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Il più grande e crudele fascista della storia si chiamava ... Stalin... ed alla sua scuola era cresciuto anche un tale Pol Pot ...


Eh... appunto... gli estremi coincidono. Ma apparte questo, chi usa il termine fascista, alla luce dell'oggi - e di dove viviamo - me lo deve spiegare.


----------



## kikko64 (3 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora non è civile dare del fascista ad un militare in pensione che non ha offeso nessuno.Il vostro concetto di civiltà credo di conoscerlo molto bene.Purtroppo.


Io non ho mai dato del fascista a nessuno in vita mia e tanto meno qui dentro ...

 in effetti in gioventù lo hanno detto spesso a me ... devo avere anche una cicatrice (piccola però) sulla testa con su scritto "fascista" ...


----------



## Ross (3 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Premature ed eccessive, va bene. Infatti il soggetto è scappato per questo. Mò uno non può dire che un dato atteggiamento fa schifo.
> Povero stellino, mi dispiace.
> Forse non hai capito che a me fotte sega...che rimanga o no poco mi importa, anzi...se mi conoscessi un minimo sapresti che per me la cosa migliore è la varietà e l'abbondanza di utenza.


Appunto non ti conosco e confesso che dal modo di esprimerti non sembravi certo gradire la 'varietà e abbondanza' offerta dal sarastro.


----------



## Nicka (3 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Secondo me comunque non è stato Nobody a farlo scappare.
> 
> Un conto è dire che un dato atteggiamento ti fa schifo. Un conto è dire che la persona ti fa schifo.
> 
> ...


Foglia tu mi fai schifo. Sono violenta? Io sto scrivendo a un nick col quale c'è stato fondamentalmente poco scambio, a prescindere dal fatto che la base è che dietro alla tastiera ci sia pur sempre una persona. Ma non so se sei donna, uomo, giovane, vecchio, è il tuo personaggio che mi fa schifo, cosa ben diversa dalla persona. Il tuo atteggiamento si fonde con il personaggio e possono diventare una cosa sola. Quindi io non offendo la persona iscritta come Foglia, ma il personaggio e il suo atteggiamento, lo faccio in maniera forte e altrettanto può fare lui. Io poi deciderò di conseguenza se interfacciarmi o meno.
Banshee mi fa schifo. (Ban, nuuuuuuu non è vero!!! :carneval Sì che sono violenta, cazzo la conosco...per me lei non è un nick. Io so perfettamente chi c'è dietro quella tastiera. E non mi permetterei mai di offendere in questo modo la persona che conosco, ma con lei discuterei eventualmente.


----------



## banshee (3 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Foglia tu mi fai schifo. Sono violenta? Io sto scrivendo a un nick col quale c'è stato fondamentalmente poco scambio, a prescindere dal fatto che la base è che dietro alla tastiera ci sia pur sempre una persona. Ma non so se sei donna, uomo, giovane, vecchio, è il tuo personaggio che mi fa schifo, cosa ben diversa dalla persona. Il tuo atteggiamento si fonde con il personaggio e possono diventare una cosa sola. Quindi io non offendo la persona iscritta come Foglia, ma il personaggio e il suo atteggiamento, lo faccio in maniera forte e altrettanto può fare lui. Io poi deciderò di conseguenza se interfacciarmi o meno.
> *Banshee mi fa schifo.* (Ban, nuuuuuuu non è vero!!! :carneval Sì che sono violenta, cazzo la conosco...per me lei non è un nick. Io so perfettamente chi c'è dietro quella tastiera. E non mi permetterei mai di offendere in questo modo la persona che conosco, ma con lei discuterei eventualmente.


:girlcry:

dai sto scherzando. quoto, ovviamente è diverso..


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2016)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> se protesti con veemenza sii chiaro invece di parlare sempre per sottintesi .


Cerca di capire,non è che posso sempre far i nomi,basta leggere.Sono anche stanco di stare sempre nei casini per cazzi che non mi riguardano,quando ne ho tanti da altre parti.
Io ho solo scritto quello che penso.
Trovavo Sarastro interessante,non condividevo tante cose,e ho rispetto per i militari in pensione.Non capisco l'equazione militare= fascista,e non capisco perchè a qualche compagno del cazzo debba essere permesso di apostrofare fascista la gente....che ha idee diverse dalle sue.


----------



## Foglia (3 Giugno 2016)

*oh...*

... visto che oramai si parla di politica, confessovi e dichiarovi che non sopporto i (spesso falsi) intellettualoidi di sinistra convinti di detenere e sprizzare cul-tura  da ogni poro. E te li ritrovi fancazzisti, incazzosi spesso rabbiosi verso il mondo. E con un impiego statale.

Ho detto.

Lapidatemi pure adesso.

Se del caso, addio


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2016)

*SI*



kikko64 ha detto:


> Io non ho mai dato del fascista a nessuno in vita mia e tanto meno qui dentro ...
> 
> in effetti in gioventù lo hanno detto spesso a me ... devo avere anche una cicatrice (piccola però) sulla testa con su scritto "fascista" ...


Non mi riferivo a te....ma ovviamente a chi ha dato del fascistone a sarastro.


----------



## Minerva (3 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cerca di capire,non è che posso sempre far i nomi,basta leggere.Sono anche stanco di *stare sempre nei casini per cazzi che non mi riguardano,quando ne ho tanti da altre parti.*
> Io ho solo scritto quello che penso.
> Trovavo Sarastro interessante,non condividevo tante cose,e ho rispetto per i militari in pensione.Non capisco l'equazione militare= fascista,e non capisco perchè a qualche compagno del cazzo debba essere permesso di apostrofare fascista la gente....che ha idee diverse dalle sue.


mica ti ci mettono gli altri.


----------



## Nicka (3 Giugno 2016)

Ross ha detto:


> Appunto non ti conosco e confesso che dal modo di esprimerti non sembravi certo gradire la 'varietà e abbondanza' offerta dal sarastro.


Perchè per me un uomo che va a menare l'amante della compagna è un poveraccio, soprattutto se gli serve per farsi tornare dritto il cazzo, spersonalizzando tra l'altro lei ("lo meno perchè me l'ha scopata" <---- lo ripeto perchè mi sa che il punto che a me fa cadere i coglioni a terra non è chiaro)...e allo stesso modo è un poveraccio se pensa che invece si sarebbe unito a lei se l'avesse beccata con una donna. 
Posso dirlo? Mica ho detto "vattene via brutto stronzo, non scrivere mai più qui dentro", ma se uno del genere rimane voglio essere libera di dargli del poveraccio se leggo assurdità, assurdità per me. Lui può rispondermi se lo ritiene utile, come può ignorarmi o come può farmi cambiare idea.


----------



## Foglia (3 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> *Foglia tu mi fai schifo. Sono violenta? *Io sto scrivendo a un nick col quale c'è stato fondamentalmente poco scambio, a prescindere dal fatto che la base è che dietro alla tastiera ci sia pur sempre una persona. Ma non so se sei donna, uomo, giovane, vecchio, è il tuo personaggio che mi fa schifo, cosa ben diversa dalla persona. Il tuo atteggiamento si fonde con il personaggio e possono diventare una cosa sola. *Quindi io non offendo la persona iscritta come Foglia, ma il personaggio e il suo atteggiamento*, lo faccio in maniera forte e altrettanto può fare lui. Io poi deciderò di conseguenza se interfacciarmi o meno.
> Banshee mi fa schifo. (Ban, nuuuuuuu non è vero!!! :carneval Sì che sono violenta, cazzo la conosco...per me lei non è un nick. Io so perfettamente chi c'è dietro quella tastiera. E non mi permetterei mai di offendere in questo modo la persona che conosco, ma con lei discuterei eventualmente.



perdona, francamente trovo pretestuosa sta dicotomia tra persona e personaggio. tanto più che - appunto - manco mi conosci 

Per rispondere alla tua domanda: non saprei dirti se sei violenta, da questa frase. Di sicuro ti qualifichi cafona (è generico, eh...)


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Foglia ha detto:


> ... visto che oramai si parla di politica, confessovi e dichiarovi che non sopporto i (spesso falsi) intellettualoidi di sinistra convinti di detenere e sprizzare cul-tura  da ogni poro. E te li ritrovi fancazzisti, incazzosi spesso rabbiosi verso il mondo. E con un impiego statale.
> 
> Ho detto.
> 
> ...


Alza il tiro....!Io non sopporto di vedere questi ex brigatisti ,che scrivono libri....che presentano i loro ultimi lavori alla feltrinelli di questa minchia,che son finiti in parlamento,o assunti in comune con lavori molto ben remunerati,o in palazzi istituzionali.
Questi assassini...che adesso vorrebbero insegnarci non ho ancora capito cosa....


----------



## Nicka (3 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> perdona, francamente trovo pretestuosa sta dicotomia tra persona e personaggio. tanto più che - appunto - manco mi conosci
> 
> Per rispondere alla tua domanda: non saprei dirti se sei violenta, da questa frase. Di sicuro ti qualifichi cafona (è generico, eh...)


Sì, è tutto pretestuoso.
Mi sa che inizierò a postare caffè, cuoricini e gattini.
Non sia mai che si offenda qualcuno.


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> mica ti ci mettono gli altri.


Anche.Stavolta esprimo il mio sentire.


----------



## Foglia (3 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì, è tutto pretestuoso.
> Mi sa che inizierò a postare caffè, cuoricini e gattini.
> Non sia mai che si offenda qualcuno.


Mah... inizia a non offenderti tu. Siamo su un forum, ognuno dice la sua


----------



## Nicka (3 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah... inizia a non offenderti tu. Siamo su un forum, ognuno dice la sua


----------



## Foglia (3 Giugno 2016)

teneroooooooooooooo :inlove:


----------



## Skorpio (3 Giugno 2016)

*...*

Io gli volevo chiedere come aveva fatto a esser già in pensione a 60 anni.. Pensate un po...

Mi sa che aveva trombato la Fornero..


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cerca di capire,non è che posso sempre far i nomi,basta leggere.Sono anche stanco di stare sempre nei casini per cazzi che non mi riguardano,quando ne ho tanti da altre parti.
> Io ho solo scritto quello che penso.
> Trovavo Sarastro interessante,non condividevo tante cose,e ho rispetto per i militari in pensione.Non capisco l'equazione militare= fascista,e non capisco perchè a qualche compagno del cazzo debba essere permesso di apostrofare fascista la gente....che ha idee diverse dalle sue.


Però scusami siamo qui a parlarne quando é lui che ha deciso di andarsene.
Se uno non è in grado di sostenere le sue idee non ha senso che scriva su un forum, almeno secondo me
Io mi sono presa della moglie di merda e di molto peggio al mio ingresso e sono qui dopo 6 anni. Forse perché sapevo di non esserlo forse? Perché ci tenevo che si capisse chi ero davvero?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Perchè per me un uomo che va a menare l'amante della compagna è un poveraccio, soprattutto se gli serve per farsi tornare dritto il cazzo, spersonalizzando tra l'altro lei ("lo meno perchè me l'ha scopata" <---- lo ripeto perchè mi sa che il punto che a me fa cadere i coglioni a terra non è chiaro)...e allo stesso modo è un poveraccio se pensa che invece si sarebbe unito a lei se l'avesse beccata con una donna.
> Posso dirlo? Mica ho detto "vattene via brutto stronzo, non scrivere mai più qui dentro", ma se uno del genere rimane voglio essere libera di dargli del poveraccio se leggo assurdità, assurdità per me. Lui può rispondermi se lo ritiene utile, come può ignorarmi o come può farmi cambiare idea.


Quoto


----------



## perplesso (3 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io gli volevo chiedere come aveva fatto a esser già in pensione a 60 anni.. Pensate un po...
> 
> Mi sa che aveva trombato la Fornero..


se ha una sessantina di anni oggi, ha usufruito ancora di un calcolo misto tra retributivo e contributivo.  inoltre i militari tradizionalmente vanno in pensione prima.

vorrai mica mandare in prima linea gente con l'artrite,spero.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo a te....ma ovviamente a chi ha dato del fascistone a sarastro.



ti ricordo che da stamattina stai difendendo un troll di quart'ordine.

e si avvicina l'ora dell'apericena


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Foglia tu mi fai schifo. Sono violenta? Io sto scrivendo a un nick col quale c'è stato fondamentalmente poco scambio, a prescindere dal fatto che la base è che dietro alla tastiera ci sia pur sempre una persona. Ma non so se sei donna, uomo, giovane, vecchio, è il tuo personaggio che mi fa schifo, cosa ben diversa dalla persona. Il tuo atteggiamento si fonde con il personaggio e possono diventare una cosa sola. Quindi io non offendo la persona iscritta come Foglia, ma il personaggio e il suo atteggiamento, lo faccio in maniera forte e altrettanto può fare lui. Io poi deciderò di conseguenza se interfacciarmi o meno.
> Banshee mi fa schifo. (Ban, nuuuuuuu non è vero!!! :carneval Sì che sono violenta, cazzo la conosco...per me lei non è un nick. Io so perfettamente chi c'è dietro quella tastiera. E non mi permetterei mai di offendere in questo modo la persona che conosco, ma con lei discuterei eventualmente.


Ecco io invece mi rapporto con i nick come se fossero persone sedute al tavolo con me. Per cui nel momento in cui dico a [MENTION=6746]sarastro[/MENTION] che é un omuncolo per quello che sta esprimendo so di dirlo a una persona e glielo dire anche se fosse a un tavolo con me.
Non distinguo il nick da una persona. Poi se il nick sta impersonato una parte caxzi suoi si prende dell'omonculo s se vuole ribatte


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Però scusami siamo qui a parlarne quando é lui che ha deciso di andarsene.
> Se uno non è in grado di sostenere le sue idee non ha senso che scriva su un forum, almeno secondo me
> Io mi sono presa della moglie di merda e di molto peggio al mio ingresso e sono qui dopo 6 anni. Forse perché sapevo di non esserlo forse? Perché ci tenevo che si capisse chi ero davvero?


Farfie,a me sembrava in grado sostenere le sue idee...impressione mia.Poi se scrivo che sono un vigile in pensione e arriva la comunistona a darmi del fascistone....vorrei capire chi è che non è in grado sostenere le proprie idee...:rotfl:al netto poi,di tutti quei bei discorsi che si son fatti sulle accoglienze colorite di oscurello....che purtroppo non essendo comunistello pijo cazzi in culo senza alcun orpello.


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ti ricordo che da stamattina stai difendendo un troll di quart'ordine.
> 
> e si avvicina l'ora dell'apericena


No,io non difendo Sarastro,attacco i compagni del forum....


----------



## Nocciola (3 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Farfie,a me sembrava in grado sostenere le sue idee...impressione mia.Poi se scrivo che sono un vigile in pensione e arriva la comunistona a darmi del fascistone....vorrei capire chi è che non è in grado sostenere le proprie idee...:rotfl:al netto poi,di tutti quei bei discorsi che si son fatti sulle accoglienze colorite di oscurello....che purtroppo non essendo comunistello pijo cazzi in culo senza alcun orpello.


Tanto in grado che si è preso dell'omonculo e del porco e non ha nemmeno risposto.


----------



## Nicka (3 Giugno 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco io invece mi rapporto con i nick come se fossero persone sedute al tavolo con me. Per cui nel momento in cui dico a @_sarastro_ che é un omuncolo per quello che sta esprimendo so di dirlo a una persona e glielo dire anche se fosse a un tavolo con me.
> Non distinguo il nick da una persona. Poi se il nick sta impersonato una parte caxzi suoi si prende dell'omonculo s se vuole ribatte


Ok, ma omuncolo lo direi pure io...parlavo di offese un attimo più gravi...
Scherzi a parte, su un forum siamo "costretti" a interagire con persone che probabilmente al di fuori di qui non vedremmo manco col cannocchiale...io non arriverei mai a offendere pesantemente una persona al di fuori di qui perchè nella mia vita non poterei mai gente che mi fa schifo. Il punto fondamentalmente è questo...e se qualcuno mi si rivela tale pazienza. Si cambia pagina.


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2016)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> secondo me, Alessandra, voleva provocarci e quindi farci discutere e litigare.
> io, quotandolo, avevo detto che se si vive tutto con paura è è più facile adeguarsi all'ottica della violenza e sviluppare a nostra volta violenza giustificata a difenderci.
> è più difficile opporsi  e cercare alternative a questo sistema.
> sennò tanto verrebbe riportare in voga la rupe tarpea (metaforica, ma neanche tanto) e selezionare chi è in grado di sopravvivere


Probabile.  Non ho letto il resto,  se salta la birra sul canale per via del tempo,  mi aggiorno 



Per il resto, è una bella sfida cercare alternativa non violenta per una persona addestrata a scattare d'istinto,  addestrata alla guerra. ..
E non ti ha risposto infatti...Chissà se qualche  Militare in pensione,  dopo anni di violenza,  ha riflettuto mai su valide alternative. ...


----------



## Skorpio (3 Giugno 2016)

*...*



perplesso ha detto:


> se ha una sessantina di anni oggi, ha usufruito ancora di un calcolo misto tra retributivo e contributivo.  inoltre i militari tradizionalmente vanno in pensione prima.
> 
> vorrai mica mandare in prima linea gente con l'artrite,spero.


Ci sono tanti uffici e mansioni x imboscati nelle caserme, se ben ricordo, anche x soldati semplici

Comunque per me l ha trombata...
Mi sarebbe piaciuto se parlava di quella esperienza...

Vabbe...


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> Tanto in grado che si è preso dell'omonculo e del porco e non ha nemmeno risposto.



Militare in pensione...si è stancato...di fare guerre,poi con le donne...so guerre perse,da sempre.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (3 Giugno 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Probabile.  Non ho letto il resto,  se salta la birra sul canale per via del tempo,  mi aggiorno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Assolutamente sì. Se fossero tutti del genere, nonostante l'addestramento di una vita, staremmo proprio freschi.
La maggiorparte dei militari in pensione sono dei Signori. Almeno, per quello che ho potuto conoscere io.


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì. Se fossero tutti del genere, nonostante l'addestramento di una vita, staremmo proprio freschi.
> La maggiorparte dei militari in pensione sono dei Signori. Almeno, per quello che ho potuto conoscere io.


Bene. Molto meglio. 
Io personalmente non ne conosco di militari in pensione. ...
Ho scambioto qualche parola con ragazzi che sono stati in Iraq. ...e non ne ho avuto una impressione positiva. ...


----------



## Skorpio (3 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Alessandra ha detto:


> Bene. Molto meglio.
> Io personalmente non ne conosco di militari in pensione. ...
> Ho scambioto qualche parola con ragazzi che sono stati in Iraq. ...e non ne ho avuto una impressione positiva. ...


Qualcuno andava mandato anche li, però.....
E non propriamente chierichetti


----------



## Nicka (3 Giugno 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Bene. Molto meglio.
> Io personalmente non ne conosco di militari in pensione. ...
> Ho scambioto qualche parola con ragazzi che sono stati in Iraq. ...e non ne ho avuto una impressione positiva. ...


Bisogna prendere in considerazione le esperienze vissute da questi ragazzi. Non sono cose belle e non se ne esce bene.
Detto ciò ognuno reagisce a modo suo, anche in seguito a quello che passano, io ti parlo di gente che nel 43 aveva 20 anni.


----------



## Alessandra (3 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Qualcuno andava mandato anche li, però.....
> E non propriamente chierichetti


Esaltati.  Poi...questa guerra da videogame. ..non so...mi.lascia perplessa. ...


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2016)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Esaltati.  Poi...questa guerra da videogame. ..non so...mi.lascia perplessa. ...


Calcolando tutti quelli che stanno morendo di tumore per essere stati mandati nei balcani,ed essersi presi un bel pò di uranio impoverito....ma non se ne parla.Che cazzo ci frega...non stamo cor culo a casa.....e poi sti cazzi peggio pe loro no?


----------



## Skorpio (3 Giugno 2016)

*...*



Alessandra ha detto:


> Esaltati.  Poi...questa guerra da videogame. ..non so...mi.lascia perplessa. ...


Immagino.. Ma come detto, vedi Isis, per far le guerre ci vanno mandati x primi gli esaltati... 

Sono le prime vittime inconsapevoli, prima o dopo.

Ma servono al potere che decide


----------



## Ross (3 Giugno 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io gli volevo chiedere come aveva fatto a esser già in pensione a 60 anni.. Pensate un po...
> 
> Mi sa che aveva trombato la Fornero..


La medaglia al valore gli davano. Non la pensione.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> immagino dipenda molto dal gruppo di potere consolidato in una determinata realtà
> 
> qui da me il Partito governa ininterrottamente (e con il supporto tacito della Curia) dal 1946.
> 
> quindi chi si vuole distinguere dal gregge......


Alla stessa stregua del gregge del ventennio ( scegli tu quale ventennio ) immagino.. Anche quello è un gregge ne convieni spero, se vuoi essere assolutamente coerente  ma non vuoi esserlo, quindi che cazzo stai a di bono


----------



## perplesso (3 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Alla stessa stregua del gregge del ventennio ( scegli tu quale ventennio ) immagino.. Anche quello è un gregge ne convieni spero, se vuoi essere assolutamente coerente  ma non vuoi esserlo, quindi che cazzo stai a di bono


hanno imparato da ottimi maestri.   probabile che nell'altro ventennio sarei stato uno degli uomini di Edgardo Sogno, mai negato.


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> hanno imparato da ottimi maestri.   probabile che nell'altro ventennio sarei stato uno degli uomini di Edgardo Sogno, mai negato.


Vabbe Sogno  è stato un personaggio controverso 
se parlimdel primo ventennio quindi saresti stato partigiano ?


----------



## perplesso (3 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vabbe Sogno  è stato un personaggio controverso
> se parlimdel primo ventennio quindi saresti stato partigiano ?


dipende onestamente dalla data di nascita.   se fossi stato grande abbastanza, direi prima fuoriuscito e poi partigiano con Sogno.

se fossi stato uno degli anni '20,boh.     fino a Balilla ci sarei arrivato sicuro.    ma una volta letto il Mein Kampf, o ne resti folgorato ed aderisci o ne diventi un acerrimo nemico.    tendenzialmente, sarei diventato un acerrimo nemico.


----------



## perplesso (3 Giugno 2016)

@_sarastro_.

più o meno nessuno qui è d'accordo con te.

il discorso del sentirsi castrato dal tradimento non ha convinto nessuno.

e pure la cosa dell'essersi offeso per le parole di Nobody ci ha sdubbiati alquanto.


Ciò premesso direi che hai fatto colpo a tuo modo su quasi tutti.   quindi, se ti va, torna pure.


----------



## sarastro (3 Giugno 2016)

*grazie, ma*



perplesso ha detto:


> @_sarastro_.
> 
> più o meno nessuno qui è d'accordo con te.
> 
> ...


Grazie, ma l'unica cosa che vorrei è che gli Amministratori cortesemente cancellassero il mio account come ho chiesto qualche giorno fa,continuo a ricevere notifiche di post nella mail. 

Se c'è un altro modo per cancellare l'account e qualcuno me lo spiega mi fa un piacere, non sono bravo in queste cose.
Quanto ai vostri dubbi, non so che farci. Non mi tolgono il sonno, e immagino neanche a voi. Cordiali saluti.


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



sarastro ha detto:


> Grazie, ma l'unica cosa che vorrei è che gli Amministratori cortesemente cancellassero il mio account come ho chiesto qualche giorno fa,continuo a ricevere notifiche di post nella mail.
> 
> Se c'è un altro modo per cancellare l'account e qualcuno me lo spiega mi fa un piacere, non sono bravo in queste cose.
> Quanto ai vostri dubbi, non so che farci. Non mi tolgono il sonno, e immagino neanche a voi. Cordiali saluti.



Generale Sarastro,la diamo vinta ai "compagni"?
Generale la diamo vinta a questi comunistoni facenti parte della vecchia nomenclatura del pci?
Generale questi non sanno neanche chi sono e cosa fanno,sono dei provinciali del cazzo.
Generale e Camerata Sarastro ti invito a non mollare,son fatti così,pensano di sapere,si illudono di sapere e non sanno un cazzo,e a me il difficile compito di raccoglierli ogni volta,e ogni volta neanche un grazie e ogni volta la stessa supponenza di chi pensa che non ricascherà,e ogni volta lo stesso viatico verso una nuova ricaduta.
Generale,avremmo biosogno di gente come te,di gente che ha vissuto la vita,che ha respirato la sua aria,che ha guardato le stelle,mentre la brezza della sera soffiava alle sue spalle.....
Generale ti invito fermamente a restare,a prenderli sonoramente a calci nel culo e nelle gengive.
Con stima il capitano e camerata OSCURO.


----------



## sarastro (3 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Generale Sarastro,la diamo vinta ai "compagni"?
> Generale la diamo vinta a questi comunistoni facenti parte della vecchia nomenclatura del pci?
> Generale questi non sanno neanche chi sono e cosa fanno,sono dei provinciali del cazzo.
> Generale e Camerata Sarastro ti invito a non mollare,son fatti così,pensano di sapere,si illudono di sapere e non sanno un cazzo,e a me il difficile compito di raccoglierli ogni volta,e ogni volta neanche un grazie e ogni volta la stessa supponenza di chi pensa che non ricascherà,e ogni volta lo stesso viatico verso una nuova ricaduta.
> ...


Grazie, sei gentile ma non ho proprio nessuna voglia di restare. Gradirei che gli Amministratori cancellassero il mio account. Ciao


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



sarastro ha detto:


> Grazie, sei gentile ma non ho proprio nessuna voglia di restare. Gradirei che gli Amministratori cancellassero il mio account. Ciao


Generale,ci pensi,io aspetterò il suo ritorno,rispetterò la sua scelta,ai comunistoni riserverò il trattamento che meritano.
Camerata...boia chi molla.


----------



## perplesso (3 Giugno 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Grazie, sei gentile ma non ho proprio nessuna voglia di restare. Gradirei che gli Amministratori cancellassero il mio account. Ciao


posso metterti in lista cancellandi, se proprio vuoi.


----------



## sarastro (3 Giugno 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> posso metterti in lista cancellandi, se proprio vuoi.


E voglio sì, grazie.


----------



## sarastro (3 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Generale,ci pensi,io aspetterò il suo ritorno,rispetterò la sua scelta,ai comunistoni riserverò il trattamento che meritano.
> Camerata...boia chi molla.


Guarda che io non sono fascista.


----------



## Skorpio (3 Giugno 2016)

*........*

Dedicata a chiunque la sente..
E nel modo esatto in cui la sente..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXGm0_s-1QQ


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



sarastro ha detto:


> Guarda che io non sono fascista.


Camerata,domani ti voglio qui,cazzo dritto e petto in fuori,no come questi comunistelli,pisello moscio e sguardo basso.A NOI.


----------



## MariLea (3 Giugno 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Guarda che io non sono fascista.


Guarda che lui scherza sempre

Comunque mi pare proprio che non ti leggeremo più, almeno non qui.
ti saluto [MENTION=6746]sarastro[/MENTION], mi spiace


----------



## oscuro (3 Giugno 2016)

*Ma*



MaiLea ha detto:


> Guarda che lui scherza sempre
> 
> Comunque mi pare proprio che non ti leggeremo più, almeno non qui.
> ti saluto @_sarastro_, mi spiace


Compagna mailea,rispetto per il camerata SARASTRO.


----------



## MariLea (3 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Compagna mailea,rispetto per il camerata SARASTRO.


Sì, compagna di merende opcorn:


----------



## sarastro (4 Giugno 2016)

MaiLea ha detto:


> Guarda che lui scherza sempre
> 
> Comunque mi pare proprio che non ti leggeremo più, almeno non qui.
> ti saluto @_sarastro_, mi spiace


Ciao e grazie, sei gentile


----------



## Skorpio (4 Giugno 2016)

*...*



sarastro ha detto:


> Ciao e grazie, sei gentile


Secondo me, come già scrittole qualche giorno fa, è anche una donna un po arrapata assai...

E ho la sensazione che tu gli garbavi non poco...

Io per una cosi non mi schioderei da qui nemmeno con le cannonate...

Vedi tu...


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Farfalla,mi riferivo ai "compagni"del forum,non a te.
> Loro sanno a chi mi riferisco e perchè...


Ma quali compagni del forum dai... se ne è andato perché non ho ritrattato ciò che pensavo del suo amico albanese,


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Era un militare e di destra....non andava bene a prescindere.


Probabilmente della Folgore. Un mio amico era paraca è gli assomiglia parecchio, anche se fortunatamente è dotato di più senso dell'umorismo


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> Probabilmente della Folgore. Un mio amico era paraca è gli assomiglia parecchio, anche se fortunatamente è dotato di più senso dell'umorismo


Camerata Nob ti richiamo all'ordine,non è questo il momento per palesare dissidi interni,A NOI CAMERATA NOB.I comunistoni e le comunistone del forum ci attaccano,UNITI SI VINCE E BOIA CHI MOLLA CAMERATA NOB.
Questo è il momento di SERRARE LE FILA CAMERATA NOB.
STANIAMOLI....


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2016)

*Generale Sarastro*

Generale mi auguro che la notte abbia portato consigli.I compagni ci assediano,i provinciali del cazzo idem,GENERALE cazzo in fuori e BOIA CHI MOLLA,NON VOGLIO PIù LEGGERE FRASI COME QUELLA DI IERI DA PIJANCULO ROSSO, A NOI.


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Camerata Nob ti richiamo all'ordine,non è questo il momento per palesare dissidi interni,A NOI CAMERATA NOB.I comunistoni e le comunistone del forum ci attaccano,UNITI SI VINCE E BOIA CHI MOLLA CAMERATA NOB.
> Questo è il momento di SERRARE LE FILA CAMERATA NOB.
> STANIAMOLI....




Lo sai che il paraca ne ha fatto una grossa,
sì è pulito il culo con la bandiera r...
Bombe a man e carezze di pugnal!
Camerata Dark a chi L'Italia?


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> Lo sai che il paraca ne ha fatto una grossa,
> sì è pulito il culo con la bandiera r...
> Bombe a man e carezze di pugnal!
> Camerata Dark a chi L'Italia?


Apprezzo e tanto.
Camerata nob,ti invito a concentrarti sui comunistelli del forum,e le sinistroidi,A NOI CAMERATA NOB,SERRIAMO LE FILA.


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2016)

Seriamente, a me dispiace se ne sia andato per quella idiozia. Pur non condividendo quasi nulla di ciò che scriveva, difendevo in più post il suo diritto a dirlo senza essere insultato. Lui non ha applicato lo stesso principio con me, ed ha reagito come Harvey Keitel ne I Duellanti


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2016)

*Nob*



Nobody ha detto:


> Seriamente, a me dispiace se ne sia andato per quella idiozia. Pur non condividendo quasi nulla di ciò che scriveva, difendevo in più post il suo diritto a dirlo senza essere insultato. Lui non ha applicato lo stesso principio con me, ed ha reagito come Harvey Keitel ne I Duellanti


Camerata NOB ti fa onore quello che scrivi.
Sbagliamo tutti,e capitato anche al camerata SARASTRO sotto attacco dai comunstoni del forum.
Camerati  A NOI,si chiarisce e si RICOMPONGONO I RANGHI,e ricordate cazzo:BOIA CHI MOLLA.


----------



## Nicka (4 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Seriamente, a me dispiace se ne sia andato per quella idiozia. Pur non condividendo quasi nulla di ciò che scriveva, difendevo in più post il suo diritto a dirlo senza essere insultato. Lui non ha applicato lo stesso principio con me, ed ha reagito come Harvey Keitel ne I Duellanti


Bellissimo film tra l'altro...


----------



## banshee (4 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bellissimo film tra l'altro...


Miao!!! [emoji250][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bellissimo film tra l'altro...


Magnifico davvero,visto to piu volte


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2016)

Scusate se scrivo a cazzo ma sono in spiaggia :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Camerata NOB ti fa onore quello che scrivi.
> Sbagliamo tutti,e capitato anche al camerata SARASTRO sotto attacco dai comunstoni del forum.
> Camerati  A NOI,si chiarisce e si RICOMPONGONO I RANGHI,e ricordate cazzo:BOIA CHI MOLLA.


EJA EJA ALALA!


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2016)

*NOOO*



banshee ha detto:


> Miao!!! [emoji250][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


CAMERATA BAN CHE è STA ROBA DA PJANCULE STRIDULE?ROBA DA COMUNISTELLE....cazzo BAN


----------



## Foglia (4 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Seriamente, a me dispiace se ne sia andato per quella idiozia. Pur non condividendo quasi nulla di ciò che scriveva, difendevo in più post il suo diritto a dirlo senza essere insultato. Lui non ha applicato lo stesso principio con me, ed ha reagito come Harvey Keitel ne I Duellanti


Io non credo infatti se ne sia andato a causa tua.

Credo che -almeno qui - si possa andare e tornare a proprio piacimento. E dicendo cose"forti", e non condivisibili per ovvie ragioni, si deve essere pronti a ricevere risposte di egual tenore. E a non ricevere medaglie, per rubare le parole di skorpio 

Altra cosa son gli insulti, o le espressioni di pura rabbia. E veramente quelli possono essere dissuasivi....

Ma non è certo stato il tuo caso. Per me sei stato il capro espiatorio , se così può dirsi. E questo non è bello, ma per lui mica per te . Come certi comportamenti sono problemi più per chi li ha che non per chi li riceve. Almeno qui, e per fortuna aggiungo


----------



## Nicka (4 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Scusate se scrivo a cazzo ma sono in spiaggia :carneval:


Fanculo!


----------



## banshee (4 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> CAMERATA BAN CHE è STA ROBA DA PJANCULE STRIDULE?ROBA DA COMUNISTELLE....cazzo BAN


Uh! Vuoi due coccoline anche tu? Va bene tesorino!


----------



## Nicka (4 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Miao!!! [emoji250][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


Ho la conferma... Il gatto nero è femmina. 
Na zoccola. ..


----------



## banshee (4 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Scusate se scrivo a cazzo ma sono in spiaggia :carneval:


Invidiaaaaaaaaaaa!
Vogliamo prove fotografiche!!


----------



## banshee (4 Giugno 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho la conferma... Il gatto nero è femmina.
> Na zoccola. ..


Eeeeh, ne ero convinta...ruffianina [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2016)

*cazzo*



banshee ha detto:


> Uh! Vuoi due coccoline anche tu? Va bene tesorino!



CAMERATA BAN CAZZOOOO:clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava:


----------



## banshee (4 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> CAMERATA BAN CAZZOOOO:clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava::clava:


Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah !! 
[emoji177][emoji179][emoji177][emoji179][emoji177][emoji179][emoji175][emoji178][emoji307][emoji180][emoji175][emoji177][emoji179][emoji176][emoji180][emoji178][emoji175][emoji179][emoji177][emoji179][emoji179][emoji178]


----------



## ipazia (4 Giugno 2016)

sarastro ha detto:


> Ciao e grazie, sei gentile


Qui la gente va e viene. 

Io ti ringrazio per la disponibilità al dialogo e al confronto.
E, al netto delle posizioni individuali, ho apprezzato il poterle confrontare senza scadere nell'attacco fine a se stesso.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Apprezzo e tanto.
> Camerata nob,ti invito a concentrarti sui comunistelli del forum,e le sinistroidi,A NOI CAMERATA NOB,SERRIAMO LE FILA.


Marito quando torni a casa ti canto " bandiera rossa" per riequilibrare l'atmosfera 
buongiorno :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Invidiaaaaaaaaaaa!
> Vogliamo prove fotografiche!!


Sto provando ad allegare una fot dal cellulare ma sono peggio di claudio con questi così!


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io non credo infatti se ne sia andato a causa tua.
> 
> Credo che -almeno qui - si possa andare e tornare a proprio piacimento. E dicendo cose"forti", e non condivisibili per ovvie ragioni, si deve essere pronti a ricevere risposte di egual tenore. E a non ricevere medaglie, per rubare le parole di skorpio
> 
> ...


Beh puó darsi,in casi del genere io mi fermo sempre a quello che uno dice senza stare a pensare se è vero o meno. Se poi mi ha voluto usare come capro, spero ne sia rimasto soddisfatto :singleeye:


----------



## banshee (4 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sto provando ad allegare una fot dal cellulare ma sono peggio di claudio con questi così!


N'è possibile. 
Nessuno è peggio di Claudio cogli smartfone :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2016)

*Ciao*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Marito quando torni a casa ti canto " bandiera rossa" per riequilibrare l'atmosfera
> buongiorno :rotfl:


Ciao,compagna fiamma...per favore....da oggi sei camerata.


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> N'è possibile.
> Nessuno è peggio di Claudio cogli smartfone :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Hai finito di prendermi per il culo?FRA CAMERATI CI VUOLE RISPETTO.


----------



## banshee (4 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai finito di prendermi per il culo?FRA CAMERATI CI VUOLE RISPETTO.


No  mi diverto troppo  se vuoi al massimo puoi prendermi per il culo pure tu :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao,compagna fiamma...per favore....da oggi sei camerata.


:rotfl::rotfl:Repentino cambio di casacca ?


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2016)

*No*



banshee ha detto:


> No  mi diverto troppo  se vuoi al massimo puoi prendermi per il culo pure tu :carneval:


Non posso,il culo del camerata è sacro.


----------



## oscuro (4 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Repentino cambio di casacca ?


Mi pare giusto.


----------



## Foglia (4 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Beh puó darsi,in casi del genere io mi fermo sempre a quello che uno dice senza stare a pensare se è vero o meno. Se poi mi ha voluto usare come capro, spero ne sia rimasto soddisfatto :singleeye:


Bah.   
In effetti è inutile "interpretare" 

Sinceramente per me saresti stato l'ultimo dei "problemi", ma il mondo è bello perché è vario.

Buon mare. A Milano ora c'è un raggio di sole ma piove sempre


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ciao,compagna fiamma...per favore....da oggi sei camerata.


Il nick oltretutto si presta


----------



## Nobody (4 Giugno 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Bah.
> In effetti è inutile "interpretare"
> 
> Sinceramente per me saresti stato l'ultimo dei "problemi", ma il mondo è bello perché è vario.
> ...


E vorrei vedere  avevo solo detto cosa penso di chi abbandona la nave per primo quando affonda...
Ora anche qui il sole è andato via...


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Generale*

Allora generale Sarastro devo richiamarla all'ordine.A NOI camerata sarastro,basta questo atteggiamento piagnucolante,del pijanculo rosso incompreso....del cominstello bucatello dall'inerme pisello.
E cazzo camerata,ritorni ed esprima le sue idee i suoi concetti a cazzo dritto generale sarastro.
Cosa è questo lubidrio al quale lei si espone?cosa è questo comportamento da comunistello vigliacchello?BOIA CHI MOLLA generale....aspetto sue notizie.


----------



## Nobody (6 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora generale Sarastro devo richiamarla all'ordine.A NOI camerata sarastro,basta questo atteggiamento piagnucolante,del pijanculo rosso incompreso....*del cominstello bucatello dall'inerme pisello.*
> E cazzo camerata,ritorni ed esprima le sue idee i suoi concetti a cazzo dritto generale sarastro.
> Cosa è questo lubidrio al quale lei si espone?cosa è questo comportamento da comunistello vigliacchello?BOIA CHI MOLLA generale....aspetto sue notizie.


:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl:


Camerata....lei si dovrebbe scusare,anche se ha ragione.BOIA CHI MOLLA.


----------



## Nobody (6 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Camerata....*lei *si dovrebbe scusare,anche se ha ragione.BOIA CHI MOLLA.


Intanto camerata ti ricordo che il lei è abolito dal nostro DUX. E poi dell'albanese ME NE FREGO!


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> Intanto camerata ti ricordo che il lei è abolito dal nostro DUX. E poi dell'albanese ME NE FREGO!


Camerata Nob....i comunistelli ci attaccano....Sarastro dov'é?


----------



## Nobody (6 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Camerata Nob....i comunistelli ci attaccano....Sarastro dov'é?


facciamo quadrato camerata Dark!


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> facciamo quadrato camerata Dark!


Tocca aspettare camerata Ban...che a ques'ora...STA A MAGNà....E QUANDO BAN MAGNA..NON SE INCULA NESSUNO NEANCHE IL DUCE...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tocca aspettare camerata Ban...che a ques'ora...STA A MAGNà....E QUANDO BAN MAGNA..NON SE INCULA NESSUNO NEANCHE IL DUCE...:rotfl::rotfl:


ma la smetti di far uscire queste notizie false e tendenziose  io sono piccola e mi devo nutrire!


----------



## Nobody (6 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tocca aspettare camerata Ban...che a ques'ora...STA A MAGNà....E QUANDO BAN MAGNA..NON SE INCULA NESSUNO NEANCHE IL DUCE...:rotfl::rotfl:



Le donne non ci vogliono più bene...


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> Le donne non ci vogliono più bene...


ma no! non dargli retta, lui ce l'ha con la mia mensa :rotfl::rotfl: ma ti pare che io se mangio non mi filo nessuno? io? mi ci vedi? :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Nob*



Nobody ha detto:


> Le donne non ci vogliono più bene...


Camerata accetti un consiglio?non metterti mai ,MA MAI,fra la mensa e la camerata ban....non te se incula...ma neanche se te senti male...non ci stanno cazzi....spegne er telefono...se mette na parrucca...NON CI STANNO CAZZI QUANDO MAGNA è IRREPERIBILE....


----------



## Nobody (6 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma no! non dargli retta, lui ce l'ha con la mia mensa :rotfl::rotfl: ma ti pare che io se mangio non mi filo nessuno? io? mi ci vedi? :carneval:


con un'amatriciana davanti? Mah... :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ma no! non dargli retta, lui ce l'ha con la mia mensa :rotfl::rotfl: ma ti pare che io se mangio non mi filo nessuno? io? mi ci vedi? :carneval:


La faccia come er culo.....davero...


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Camerata accetti un consiglio?non metterti mai ,MA MAI,fra la mensa e la camerata ban....non te se incula...ma neanche se te senti male...non ci stanno cazzi....spegne er telefono...se mette na parrucca...NON CI STANNO CAZZI QUANDO MAGNA è IRREPERIBILE....


mannaggia a te  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma non è vero!! è che a mensa non prende il telefono..!


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> con un'amatriciana davanti? Mah... :carneval:


devi vedè coi fiori di zucca fatti bene  o con i carciofi alla giudia...lì veramente spengo il telefono



oscuro ha detto:


> La faccia come er culo.....davero...


tu ce l'hai con la mia mensa. 

e pensare che ti ci volevo portare :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (6 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Camerata accetti un consiglio?non metterti mai ,MA MAI,fra la mensa e la camerata ban....non te se incula...ma neanche se te senti male...non ci stanno cazzi....spegne er telefono...se mette na parrucca...NON CI STANNO CAZZI QUANDO MAGNA è IRREPERIBILE....


annamo bene :rotfl: camerata Ban, a chi la carbonaraaaa?


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Ma*



banshee ha detto:


> mannaggia a te  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma non è vero!! è che a mensa non prende il telefono..!


Ma ndi cazzateeee che ti metti pure parrucca e occhiali finti per non farti riconoscere...che nn ti vuoi mettere neanche parlare...per non perdere tempo...


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*See*



banshee ha detto:


> devi vedè coi fiori di zucca fatti bene  o con i carciofi alla giudia...lì veramente spengo il telefono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se me lasci pure solo....che tu devi magnaaaaa non ci penso proprio...


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ndi cazzateeee che ti metti pure parrucca e occhiali finti per non farti riconoscere...che nn ti vuoi mettere neanche parlare...per non perdere tempo...





oscuro ha detto:


> Se me lasci pure solo....che tu devi magnaaaaa non ci penso proprio...


disgraziato :rotfl::rotfl: ma io ho fame all'ora di pranzo! tu guarda che figure mi fai fare.


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se me lasci pure solo....che tu devi magnaaaaa non ci penso proprio...


cioè m'hai dato un verde per la mensa? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: andiamo bene!


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> cioè m'hai dato un verde per la mensa? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: andiamo bene!


Se te davo un rosso per la mensa addio foto der culo....e se permetti il gioco vale il candelabrone....:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> disgraziato :rotfl::rotfl: ma io ho fame all'ora di pranzo! tu guarda che figure mi fai fare.


Io alle 5.40....due fette al latte della kinder,alle 14.40 un flauto al latte,e così fino alle 21...poi dici perchè sono come sono e ho un cazzo da concorso....ci vogliono i sacrifici...cazzo.


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io alle 5.40....due fette al latte della kinder,alle 14.40 un flauto al latte,e così fino alle 21...poi dici perchè sono come sono e ho un cazzo da concorso....ci vogliono i sacrifici...cazzo.


ma puoi campare di solo merendine kinder :blank: ma vieni a pranzare con me, fidati  c'andiamo a fare due spaghetti alici pecorino e pan grattato  ma n'è meglio?


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se te davo un rosso per la mensa addio foto der culo....e se permetti il gioco vale il candelabrone....:rotfl:


ci manca pure che mi dai un rosso  non ti parlo più e mai più nessuna foto!


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Ma*



banshee ha detto:


> ma puoi campare di solo merendine kinder :blank: ma vieni a pranzare con me, fidati  c'andiamo a fare due spaghetti alici pecorino e pan grattato  ma n'è meglio?


IO sono un camerata,io resisto,non sono comunistello che ò pija in culo è dice che è bello....


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ci manca pure che mi dai un rosso  non ti parlo più e mai più nessuna foto!


Appunto il gioco vale in candelabrone.....


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> IO sono un camerata,io resisto,non sono comunistello che ò pija in culo è dice che è bello....


oggi è il giorno delle rime ad minchiam? :rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (6 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> ma puoi campare di solo merendine kinder :blank: ma vieni a pranzare con me, fidati  c'andiamo a fare due spaghetti alici pecorino e pan grattato  ma n'è meglio?


no ma che dici posso dirlo alla signora che li prepara vale la pena?


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> no ma che dici posso dirlo alla signora che li prepara vale la pena?


cosa? spaghetti alici, pan grattato e pecorino? sono buonissimi. ne vale la pena si :up:


----------



## ologramma (6 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> cosa? spaghetti alici, pan grattato e pecorino? sono buonissimi. ne vale la pena si :up:


le alici fresche o sotto sale?


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> le alici fresche o sotto sale?


alici sott'olio... col pangrattato. li ci mettono pure il pecorino, anche se non c'andrebbe perchè alici e pecorino è un'altra ricetta


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> cosa? spaghetti alici, pan grattato e pecorino? sono buonissimi. ne vale la pena si :up:


Si...se te ce metti te a pecorina...me magno tutto....


----------



## ologramma (6 Giugno 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> alici sott'olio... col pangrattato. li ci mettono pure il pecorino, anche se non c'andrebbe perchè alici e pecorino è un'altra ricetta


mi informo su google , però io non sono per i mischietti  sono tradizionale  il pecorino lo metto solo su determinati piatti ed anche se sulla trippa ci vuole li non mi ci piace pensa un po:up:, ma per pasta e patate , e con piselli ocon broccoli broccoleti e pasta al sugo metà e metà :up:


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si...se te ce metti te a pecorina...me magno tutto....


ah ecco  che bella immagine, io ricoperta di spaghetti sugnosi e pangrattato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ah ecco  che bella immagine, io ricoperta di spaghetti sugnosi e pangrattato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sul culo tuo ci mangierei pure le verdure che mi fanno schifo arkà....


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sul culo tuo ci mangierei pure le verdure che mi fanno schifo arkà....


ah ecco, vedi, abbiamo trovato il modo di farti mangiare le verdure :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mi presto per la tua salute


----------



## oscuro (6 Giugno 2016)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> ah ecco, vedi, abbiamo trovato il modo di farti mangiare le verdure :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: mi presto per la tua salute


Ma quanto sei generosa....ammazza:rotfl:


----------



## banshee (6 Giugno 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quanto sei generosa....ammazza:rotfl:


ma era la scusa no?  faccio finta che mi presto solo perchè ci tengo alla tua salute   certo non me stai sul pezzo...


----------



## oscuro (7 Giugno 2016)

*Ma*

Generale,molto male,lei si tira indietro,atteggiamento vile e poco virile,da comunistone coglione.


----------

